# Robinho Santos: c'è tempo fino al 15 Luglio



## admin (30 Giugno 2013)

Nuovo capitolo sulla *trattativa tra Milan e Santos per la cessione di Robinho*. Questa volta, a parlare, è il *presidente* del club brasiliano, Luis Alvaro de Oliveira:"C'è ancora una distanza molto grande tra quello che il Milan e Robinho chiedono e quello che per noi è ragionevole. Il Santos non ha alcuna intenzione di fare pazzie. La trattativa potrà andare in porto *solo se il Milan deciderà di tornare alla realtà*".

Robinho chiede uno stipendio di circa 400.000 euro al mese più 1,7 milioni di euro.

Il mercato in Brasile chiude il 15 Luglio. C'è tempo fino a quella data.


----------



## Doctore (30 Giugno 2013)

I primi a tornare alla realta devono essere loro...Loro vendono giocatori(tante pippe)a doppie cifre mentre noi chiediamo 8 mil di euro mica la luna.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Giugno 2013)

_"La trattativa potrà andare in porto solo se il Santos deciderà di non comportarsi più da pezzente"_

Fixed


----------



## Butcher (30 Giugno 2013)

Io lo darei via per una cifra inferiore anche. Altrimenti ti rimane un giocatore inutile, che becca un sacco di soldi, che si svaluterà solamente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2013)

Devono pagare, se lo vogliono. Il giusto.


----------



## ROQ (30 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Io lo darei via per una cifra inferiore anche. Altrimenti ti rimane un giocatore inutile, che becca un sacco di soldi, che si svaluterà solamente.


anche io, ma non al santos.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

sti strçnzi han preso un botto di soldi per neymar e l'altro che han ceduto alla lazio (che dovevam prendere noi)


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Giugno 2013)

secondo me in casa milan sono disposti anche a tenerlo piuttosto che venderlo ricavandoci una minusvalenza. 

a parte raiola mandato in brasile, non vedo sta grande urgenza di venderlo da parte della società.


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Giugno 2013)

Alla fine se Robinho rinunciasse a qualcosa secondo me lo prendono alle cifre che chiediamo noi.


----------



## Albijol (30 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Devono pagare, se lo vogliono. Il giusto.



Il giusto è 3 banane, 4 kiwi e 2 ananas. Quindi spero paghino lo sbagliato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2013)

Che poi non conviene cederlo per meno soldi adesso invece di perderlo a 0 tra un anno? Gli economisti m'illuminino [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]


----------



## Doctore (30 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che poi non conviene cederlo per meno soldi adesso invece di perderlo a 0 tra un anno? Gli economisti m'illuminino [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]


Potresti creare un precedente pericoloso per delle future cessioni.


----------



## Frikez (30 Giugno 2013)

15 giorni per cederlo, crediamoci


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che poi non conviene cederlo per meno soldi adesso invece di perderlo a 0 tra un anno? Gli economisti m'illuminino [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]



Finanziariamente parlando è meglio prenderli sporchi, maledetti e subito.
Contabilmente parlando è meglio lasciar scadere il contratto.


----------



## Dexter (30 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Finanziariamente parlando è meglio prenderli sporchi, maledetti e subito.
> Contabilmente parlando è meglio lasciar scadere il contratto.



e cos'è quindi meglio,il finanziariamente o il contabilmente  ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2013)

Lo odio !!


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Giugno 2013)

Questo qui c'è lo portiamo alla scadenza sicuro


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> e cos'è quindi meglio,il finanziariamente o il contabilmente  ?



Se si sposa l'idea che Berlusconi non ha più un soldo, che non "li vuole mettere più" nel milan, meglio finanziariamente.
Se si crede nel fpf, meglio contabilmente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Se si sposa l'idea che Berlusconi non ha più un soldo, che non "li vuole mettere più" nel milan, meglio finanziariamente.
> Se si crede nel fpf, meglio contabilmente.


Credo siano vere entrambe le cose, cioè che Berlusconi non voglia più investire e che la linea seguita sia quella del fpf.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2013)

Secondo il *CdS, Milan e Santos sarebbero vicini a trovare un accordo*. La squadra rossonera è scesa dalle sue iniziali pretese (10 mln), mentre il Santos ha aumentato l'offerta. *La trattativa potrebbe concludersi con un cifra vicina agli 8.5 mln*, soldi che permetterebbero al Milan di chiudere l'operazione Honda col CSKA e accellerare per Poli della Samp.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Luglio 2013)

Bisogna tenere duro e non scendere sotto la richiesta di 8-10 milioni.
questi brasileros ci prendono per i fondelli: anni fa dicono che proponevamo per hernanes 4 casse di banane, adesso visto che le propongono loro dobbiamo accettarle? 

Fa benissimo Galliani, io resterei con questa rosa fino alla fine e non cedo nessuno se non si può comprare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2013)

finché non vedo non credo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Luglio 2013)

La mia impressione è che ce ne libereremo comunque.
Pagare 4,5 milioni l'anno ad un giocatore inutile perché "se lo vendi a meno fai la minusvalenzah!1!1!" ha davvero poco senso.

Vale la pena venderlo anche a 5 milioni,così prendiamo subito Honda e miglioriamo la squadra.

E il Santos ha ragione: Robinho non vale assolutamente 10 milioni.

Dai,abbiamo venduto a 3 milioni Ronaldinho,che nella stagione precedente aveva fatto 15 gol e 15 assist,e dobbiamo chiederne 10 Arnold che è un ex giocatore da 2 anni?


----------



## runner (1 Luglio 2013)

che se ne andrà questo è sicuro....

bisogna farlo però adesso a Gennaio a mio avviso non avrebbe troppo senso


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il *CdS, Milan e Santos sarebbero vicini a trovare un accordo*. La squadra rossonera è scesa dalle sue iniziali pretese (10 mln), mentre il Santos ha aumentato l'offerta. *La trattativa potrebbe concludersi con un cifra vicina agli 8.5 mln*, soldi che permetterebbero al Milan di chiudere l'operazione Honda col CSKA e accellerare per Poli della Samp.



magari, 8.5 sono cmq tanti per robinho.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Luglio 2013)

mah non c'è scampo, o lo regaliamo, o inizieremo il nuovo anno con robinho in rosa (idem per boateng)


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Luglio 2013)

Sono sicuro che verrà ceduto; non riesco a immaginare un'altro anno con l'inutile in rosa.


----------



## ROQ (1 Luglio 2013)

sarebbe l'ideale, 8.5 per un cesso come Binho è ancora un furto tra l'altro più o meno è la cifra che la juve ha pagato per tevez lol


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Luglio 2013)

"Il Milan torni alla realtà" ma rotfl.
Rotfl è l'unica cosa che mi viene da dire pensando a quanti milioni chiesero per quel mezzo giocatore/rottame di Ganso.


----------



## runner (1 Luglio 2013)

quindi entro il 15 dobbiamo vendere mezza rosa per prendere due giocatori assurdi che ci venderà Raiola e un finto "fuoriclasse"?


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Luglio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> "Il Milan torni alla realtà" ma rotfl.
> Rotfl è l'unica cosa che mi viene da dire pensando a quanti milioni chiesero per quel mezzo giocatore/rottame di Ganso.



Sì sì infatti. Che tornino loro alla realtà. Volevano 50 mln rotfl.


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2013)

*Ancora il presidente del Santos su Robinho:"Binho è un mio amico, è amico del Santos e patrimonio della società. Per il suo acquisto c'è ancora tempo. Lui è identificato con il club e con la tifoseria ma noi non abbiamo intenzione di fare pazzie. Con le condizioni poste dal Milan non ci sono possibilità".*


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora il presidente del Santos su Robinho:"Binho è un mio amico, è amico del Santos e patrimonio della società. Per il suo acquisto c'è ancora tempo. Lui è identificato con il club e con la tifoseria ma noi non abbiamo intenzione di fare pazzie. Con le condizioni poste dal Milan non ci sono possibilità".*



Ancor di più alla luce di queste dichiarazioni, il comportamento di Cassano rispetto a Robinho è per certi versi lodevoli...


----------



## Ale (1 Luglio 2013)

si dessero una mossa...


----------



## Doctore (1 Luglio 2013)

Qui il probolema non è il milan ma ''L AMICO e PATRIMONIO della società cristoiddio'' robinho che non si vuole abbassare l'ingaggio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Qui il probolema non è il milan ma ''L AMICO e PATRIMONIO della società cristoiddio'' robinho che non si vuole abbassare l'ingaggio.



il problema è nostro , i due amiconi presidente e binho si saranno accordati proprio per far pagare meno il cartellino in modo che coi soldi risparmiati binho abbia uno stipendio piu alto


----------



## Elshafenomeno (1 Luglio 2013)

fuori dalle palle, dai

liberiamoci di questi pesi morti mangiastipendio il prima possibile


----------



## Doctore (1 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il problema è nostro , i due amiconi presidente e binho si saranno accordati proprio per far pagare meno il cartellino in modo che coi soldi risparmiati binho abbia uno stipendio piu alto


Lo so che il problema e' nostro...Pero il santos non puo parlare di sentimenti o altra roba del genere.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Luglio 2013)

c'è tempo ? ma perchè, questi qua pensano di farcela in 14 giorni ? per me va a finire che lo cederemo a gennaio....


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Luglio 2013)

secondo claudio raimondi di sportmediaset:*"Si va verso una cessione di Robinho al Santos per 8,5 milioni di euro"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2013)

Dai che in ritiro non lo vediamo. Forza e coraggio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2013)

Secondo UOL Esporte *Robinho *avrebbe deciso di accettare le richieste del *Santos *riguardanti l'ingaggio. Il Vicepresidente del club ha fatto sapere che il *Milan *non è interessato ad alcun giocatore del *Santos*.


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;222898 ha scritto:


> Secondo UOL Esporte *Robinho *avrebbe deciso di accettare le richieste del *Santos *riguardanti l'ingaggio. Il Vicepresidente del club ha fatto sapere che il *Milan *non è interessato ad alcun giocatore del *Santos*.



Forse ci siamo, che affidabilità ha UOL Esporte?


----------



## Brain84 (2 Luglio 2013)

8.5 mln per Robinho sono una rapina. Bene cosi


----------



## runner (2 Luglio 2013)

la nostra fortuna è che se ne vuole andare lui, il che faciliterà parecchio la trattativa.....


----------



## sheva90 (2 Luglio 2013)

Dai dai... Che brutta fine però non mi aspettavo di volerlo con tanta veemenza fuori dalle balle...


----------



## Stex (2 Luglio 2013)

io manco volevo che arrivasse al milan,....


----------



## Jino (2 Luglio 2013)

Mi auguro l'8 di non vederlo a milanello... sarà dura però...


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2013)

*L'agente e l'avvocato di Robinho sono a Milano. Oggi dovrebbero incontrare Galliani.*


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente e l'avvocato di Robinho sono a Milano. Oggi dovrebbero incontrare Galliani.*



*L'offerta del Santos per Robinho: 7 milioni di euro più l'incasso di 2 amichevoli.

Spormediaset*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2013)

Da accettare al volo.


----------



## Frikez (3 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente e l'avvocato di Robinho sono a Milano. Oggi dovrebbero incontrare Galliani.*



Vengono per il nuovo contratto con spalmatura dell'ingaggio


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'offerta del Santos per Robinho: 7 milioni di euro più l'incasso di 2 amichevoli.
> 
> Spormediaset*



Da prendere a testate il muro se rifiutano


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'offerta del Santos per Robinho: 7 milioni di euro più l'incasso di 2 amichevoli.
> 
> Spormediaset*



che lo imbarchino sul primo volo per il brasile

scherzi a parte,l'avessero fatta dieci giorni fa quest'offerta,sempre che sia vera, probabilmente carlitos non sarebbe andato alla juve


----------



## DannySa (3 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'offerta del Santos per Robinho: 7 milioni di euro più l'incasso di 2 amichevoli.
> 
> Spormediaset*



Speriamo sia la volta buona


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'offerta del Santos per Robinho: 7 milioni di euro più l'incasso di 2 amichevoli.
> 
> Spormediaset*



Da prendere al volo, credo che la cifra non dovrebbe comportare manco una minusvalenza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2013)

Firmare subito.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Luglio 2013)

Addio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente e l'avvocato di Robinho sono a Milano. Oggi dovrebbero incontrare Galliani.*



Tremo. Paura totale.


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2013)

*L'avvocato di Binho:"Robinho è intenzionato ad accettare uno stipendio più basso per tornare al Santos*. Lui sa che c'è bisogno che si riduca il suo attuale salario. Il Santos è l'unico club ad avermi contattato personalmente. Parlerò con il Milan nei prossimi giorni".


----------



## Lollo7zar (3 Luglio 2013)

fosse vero la notizia è che si è comunque vicini alla chiusura e l'affare si farà


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Luglio 2013)

incrociamo l'incrociabile


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Luglio 2013)

Sono quasi in lacrime dalla gioia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2013)

e daje vai via


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Luglio 2013)




----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Luglio 2013)




----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'avvocato di Binho:"Robinho è intenzionato ad accettare uno stipendio più basso per tornare al Santos*. Lui sa che c'è bisogno che si riduca il suo attuale salario. Il Santos è l'unico club ad avermi contattato personalmente. Parlerò con il Milan nei prossimi giorni".



.


----------



## jaws (3 Luglio 2013)

Ora il Santos non ha più scuse, deve cacciare i soldi


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2013)




----------



## sion (3 Luglio 2013)

sarebbe il colpo di mercato dell'estate,altro che tevez


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Luglio 2013)

Colletta per pagargli il biglietto (economy, ci mancherebbe). Chi ci sta?


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo Studiosport, Marisa Ramos, procuratrice di Binho, sarebbe a Milano per concludere i dettagli dell'operazione col Santos. L'operazione è avviatissima, pari a circa 6 mln + l'incasso di 2 amichevoli.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2013)

6 milioni  credevo 8 + 2 amichevoli


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Luglio 2013)

Non mi interessa quanto ci danno, diamoglielo.


Honda con la 7


----------



## Ale (4 Luglio 2013)

Propongo questo slogan per le amichevoli " Rossoneri accorrete numerosi! Ci siamo finalmente liberati di Robi Robinho!!"

ci sarebbe il tutto esaurito manco fosse una finale di champions


----------



## Graxx (4 Luglio 2013)

e togliamoci pure lo stipendio....8 lordi...ci togliamo un bel pacco...


----------



## Denni90 (4 Luglio 2013)

un giocatore che ha finito la benzina in testa dopo un anno e mezzo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Luglio 2013)

dai dai dai!


----------



## iceman. (4 Luglio 2013)

Per curiosità, l'incasso di queste due amichevoli a quanto dovrebbe ammontare?
Facciano in fretta comunque...


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani:"Robinho? al momento non ci sono novità".*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Luglio 2013)

Uno dei peggiori acquisti dell'era Berlusconi insieme a Josè Mari e Errepunto Oliveira.


----------



## jaws (4 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Uno dei peggiori acquisti dell'era Berlusconi insieme a Josè Mari e Errepunto Oliveira.



però ha contribuito a farci vincere uno scudetto


----------



## Doctore (4 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Uno dei peggiori acquisti dell'era Berlusconi insieme a Josè Mari e Errepunto Oliveira.


Anch io non sopporto bingo per tanti motivi ma non e' stato uno dei peggiori...il primo anno ha giocato alla grande.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2013)

Raiola su *Robinho*:"*Difficile *che vada via dal *Milan*, il mercato brasiliano chiude tra poco".


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Uno dei peggiori acquisti dell'era Berlusconi insieme a Josè Mari e Errepunto Oliveira.



uno dei peggiori no , sicuramente uno dei piu irritanti , fui uno dei pochi a non volerlo all'epoca sempre ritenuto sopravvalutato


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Luglio 2013)

Rapporto la resa del giocatore al costo sostenuto per l'acquisto... in questo senso è stato uno dei peggiori.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Luglio 2013)

Comunque possibile che Robinho salti proprio per colpa di quel maiale mangiasoldi.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Luglio 2013)

Raiola diceva che era impossibile Ibra al Milan quando oramai quest'ultimo era in procinto di trasferirsi a Milanello......


----------



## iceman. (4 Luglio 2013)

A Raiola dobbiamo solo fargli una statua.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A Raiola dobbiamo solo fargli una statua.



Come se avesse il Milan nel cuore; pensa solo ai suoi porci interessi dai.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (4 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> però ha contribuito a farci vincere uno scudetto



nell'anno dello scudetto fu grande protagonista,questo non si puo' negare


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2013)

mancano solo più 10 giorni si devono dare una svegliata.


----------



## Ale (4 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;224527 ha scritto:


> mancano solo più 10 giorni si devono dare una svegliata.



piu che altro devono alzare l'offerta


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> piu che altro devono alzare l'offerta



eh lo so, siamo fermi a 6+ 2 incassi, io credevo 8+ 2 incassi, speriamo che si faccia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2013)

La percentuale di Pedullà su *Robinho-Santos:*

ROBINHO: 65% Santos - 35 % Milan


----------



## Doctore (4 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;224569 ha scritto:


> La percentuale di Pedullà su *Robinho-Santos:*
> 
> ROBINHO: 65% Santos - 35 % Milan


quel 35% è inquietante


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Luglio 2013)

Pare che abbia deciso di ridursi lo stipendio (il vero problema che impediva il trasferimento al Santos). Incrociamo le dita.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Luglio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Pare che abbia deciso di ridursi lo stipendio (il vero problema che impediva il trasferimento al Santos). Incrociamo le dita.



non ci credo


----------



## Jino (4 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo bene ragazzi...


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non ci credo


Se rimane, giocherebbe 2-3 partite, oppure rischierebbe addirittura di stare fuori rosa. Alla fine non mi sorprenderei se lo facesse per davvero.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (4 Luglio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> nell'anno dello scudetto fu grande protagonista,questo non si puo' negare


Come boateng ...però è stato un pacco comunque...via via


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2013)

*Il Santos conferma che Robinho ha deciso di ridursi l'ingaggio. Il club brasiliano ora chiede uno sconto al Milan. La trattativa è in fase di definizione*.

Sportmediaset


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Luglio 2013)

credo che il milan chieda 8 e loro non si smuovano dai 6,alla fine glielo daremo...o almeno spero,rimandare honda a gennaio tenendoci sto catorcio sarebbe follia pura


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Santos conferma che Robinho ha deciso di ridursi l'ingaggio. Il club brasiliano ora chiede uno sconto al Milan. La trattativa è in fase di definizione*.
> 
> Sportmediaset



Buona notizia, lo scoglio più grosso sembra essere superato, adesso un piccolo sconto e la trattativa viene definita.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Santos conferma che Robinho ha deciso di ridursi l'ingaggio. Il club brasiliano ora chiede uno sconto al Milan. La trattativa è in fase di definizione*.
> 
> Sportmediaset


Ancora sconti? Ma basta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2013)

Secondo la *Gazzetta dello Sport*, *Robinho non sarà presente al raduno del Milan*.
Il club avrebbe concesso una *deroga speciale* al brasiliano, ma il tutto lascia supporre che la *cessione sia in dirittura d'arrivo*.


----------



## sion (5 Luglio 2013)

ma poi deroga per cosa? e' in vacanza da 2 anni sto qui..


----------



## Denni90 (5 Luglio 2013)

chiudono a 7 e via ... sembra fatta dai!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Luglio 2013)

Sti barboni brasiliani, datevi fuoco


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Luglio 2013)

Dai dai dai


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Luglio 2013)

Andrà via, sarebbe insensata una sua permanenza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2013)

Maro speriamo stappo le bottiglie


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani*:" *Robinho*? abbiamo mandato delle nuove richieste al *Santos*, accettiamo l'offerte *inferiore ai 10 milioni.*"


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Luglio 2013)

Galliani: "Se dovesse partire Robinho, non verrà sostituito da Honda che è un trequartista, ma da un altro attaccante. Proseguiremo sulla nostra linea dei giovani, quindi non arriverà nessun attaccante di 32-33 anni"


----------



## jaws (5 Luglio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Galliani: "Se dovesse partire Robinho, non verrà sostituito da Honda che è un trequartista, ma da un altro attaccante. Proseguiremo sulla nostra linea dei giovani, quindi non arriverà nessun attaccante di 32-33 anni"



Ljiajc in arrivo


----------



## sion (5 Luglio 2013)

godiccchio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Luglio 2013)

Si decolla


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Luglio 2013)

l'ha praticamente venduto..bene così,al posto di binho vanno bene sia ljajic che emeghara per me ma vediamo se escono altri nomi a ufficialità avvenuta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;225040 ha scritto:


> *Galliani*:" *Robinho*? abbiamo mandato delle nuove richieste al *Santos*, accettiamo l'offerte *inferiore ai 10 milioni.*"











Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Galliani: "Se dovesse partire Robinho, non verrà sostituito da Honda che è un trequartista, ma da un altro attaccante. Proseguiremo sulla nostra linea dei giovani, quindi non arriverà nessun attaccante di 32-33 anni"


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2013)

Avvocato *Robinho*:" Il *Milan *apre alla possibilità* Robinho-Santos,* i rossoneri mi hanno dato due cifre una minima e una massima,le ho fatte pervenire al *Santos*."


----------



## Tobi (5 Luglio 2013)

Ci siamo. O 8 milioni o 6+2


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Luglio 2013)

spero solo si chiuda al piu' presto questa telenovela,mancano solo dieci giorni alla chiusura del calciomercato in brasile.Abbiamo constatato sulla nostra pelle quanto sia controproducente tenere un giocatore contro la sua volontà.Robinho voleva partire già dalla scorsa estate e non lo abbiamo lasciato andare perchè erano già partiti ibra e cassano fra gli attaccanti,idem a gennaio dove non abbiamo accettato la proposta di 7 milioni del santos...trattendendo alla fine un giocatore completamente fuori forma,privo di voglia e con un ingaggio pesante per le casse societarie


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2013)

Se lo vendiamo ora ciao core, lo perdiamo a zero nel 2014, dai non si può trattare con il Santos.


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2013)

*L'avvocato di Robinho:"La dirigenza del Santos sta valutando le richieste del Milan".*


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Luglio 2013)

faranno storie anche a sto giro.. ci scommetto. so più taccagni dei genovesi


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Luglio 2013)

Dai dai dai.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> faranno storie anche a sto giro.. ci scommetto. *so più taccagni dei genovesi*


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'avvocato di Robinho:"La dirigenza del Santos sta valutando le richieste del Milan".*



Brutto presentimento che diranno di no. Mi sa proprio che sto cesso rimane fino all'anno prossimo. Sto zavorra ci sta costando il mercato prima Tevez ora Honda...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Brutto presentimento che diranno di no. Mi sa proprio che sto cesso rimane fino all'anno prossimo. Sto zavorra ci sta costando il mercato prima Tevez ora Honda...



no qualche dubbio su Tevez...però se per colpa sua non viene Honda lo pisto


----------



## Aragorn (5 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'avvocato di Robinho:"La dirigenza del Santos sta valutando le richieste del Milan".*



A quanto ammonterebbero le nostre richieste ?


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> A quanto ammonterebbero le nostre richieste ?



Meno di 10 milioni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2013)

e allora lo spediamo altrove, basta farci prendere in giro da sti brasiliani


----------



## Gollume (5 Luglio 2013)

Sarò l unico certamente. Ma a me dispiace un sacco l addio di Robinho. 
Quando era considerato da Allegri era una buonissima seconda punta, nell anno dello scudetto. Ok, sbaglia tanti gol ma salta l uomo con una facilità e un eleganza che gli altri se la sognano.

Bello da vedere e basta. Avercene!


----------



## 2515 (5 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Sarò l unico certamente. Ma a me dispiace un sacco l addio di Robinho.
> Quando era considerato da Allegri era una buonissima seconda punta, nell anno dello scudetto. Ok, sbaglia tanti gol ma salta l uomo con una facilità e un eleganza che gli altri se la sognano.
> 
> Bello da vedere e basta. Avercene!



se voglio avere qualcosa di bello da vedere allora chiedo a allegri di metterci la sua fidanzata al posto di robinho in campo onestamente, l'ultimo anno non saltava nessuno manco col tappeto elastico.


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2013)

*Il Santos non ha ancora risposto alla proposta di vendita del Milan, che ha chiesto 8,5 milioni per la cessione di Robinho.*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Luglio 2013)

dai credo e spero che a 7 si chiude


----------



## Albijol (6 Luglio 2013)

10 giorni massimo e poi finisce sta telenovela


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2013)

Odio già sto Santos


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2013)

Ma quanto so' tirchi sti brasiliani??? Le pezze al deretano....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> dai credo e spero che a 7 si chiude



Difficile che dagli 8,5 si scenda ancora.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2013)

Presidente *Santos*:" L'operazione per portare *Robinho al Santos* è ancora difficile, valutiamo".


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Luglio 2013)

Si legge su internet che nemmeno con lo sconto gli vada bene.

Che poveri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2013)

Ma che trattano a fare? Nessuno si muove dalle proprie posizioni. Chiudete baracca e burattini e pazienza, sopporteremo Robinho per un altro anno.


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Luglio 2013)

.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Luglio 2013)

va va... Solo questione di tempo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Luglio 2013)

*Sky Sport: Per Il Santos sembrerebbe non bastare lo sconto del Milan (sceso a 8.5 milioni), si chiede un prezzo ancora più basso.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Luglio 2013)

*Aggiornamento Sky Sport e Corriere dello Sport: Santos e Robinho ad un passo, si chiude a 8 milioni.*

*Frena il presidente del Santos, Odilio Rodrigues: "L'operazione e' ancora difficile. Dobbiamo analizzare il volume di denaro impegnato complessivamente in questa operazione. Ma discutiamo ancora".*


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento Sky Sport e Corriere dello Sport: Santos e Robinho ad un passo, si chiude a 8 milioni.*
> 
> *Frena il presidente del Santos, Odilio Rodrigues: "L'operazione e' ancora difficile. Dobbiamo analizzare il volume di denaro impegnato complessivamente in questa operazione. Ma discutiamo ancora".*



Gaetà, ma sky dice che è fatta allora???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2013)

C'erano due offerte proposte a questi falsi poveri: una secca a 8.5 e una ad un prezzo inferiore più alcuni bonus.

Troveranno una via di mezzo, stavolta sono fiducioso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani*:"*Robinho*? stiamo parlando con il *Santos*".


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2013)

Ma il troll brasiliano è ancora tra noi???


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Gaetà, ma sky dice che è fatta allora???



Secondo Sky si chiude a 8 milioni però a Globoesporte.com il presidente del Santos dice che la trattativa è ancora lontana dalla conclusione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2013)

Qua finisce che rimane  speriamo di no.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Luglio 2013)

Galliani :" Se parte qualcuno, arriva qualcuno. Altrimenti siamo a posto cosi. Se parte Robinho, vedremo chi arriva; non è detto arrivi Ljajic , non so se la Fiorentina lo cede"


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2013)

Ho paura da matti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Luglio 2013)

*Situazione Robinho: tutto rinviato alla prossima settimana. ( News più o meno detta da tutti).*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2013)

Abbiamo soltanto una settimana per cederlo.


----------



## Frikez (6 Luglio 2013)

Ahia, non siamo vicini alla cessione.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Luglio 2013)

*L'avvocato di Robinho ha affermato in un'intervista per il quotidiano Lancenet:" Robinho è entusiasta della possibilità di tornare in Brasile ma sa che c'è anche la possibilità di restare al Milan e anche in questo caso sarebbe felice."*

- - - Aggiornato - - -

*Sempre secondo Lancenet, giornale sportivo brasiliano, il Santos avrebbe dubbi nell'investire tanti soldi su un 29enne qual è Robinho. (notizia tradotta dal portoghese).*


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Luglio 2013)

spero fallisca il santos


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Luglio 2013)

questa cessione sta diventando un'agonia. 

neanche per ronaldinho abbiamo dovuto patire così tanto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Luglio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> questa cessione sta diventando un'agonia.
> 
> neanche per ronaldinho abbiamo dovuto patire così tanto.



ronaldinho è stato un fenomeno , o rei della pedalata all'apice della sua carriera era un pelo di dinho


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ronaldinho è stato un fenomeno , o rei della pedalata all'apice della sua carriera era un pelo di dinho



A tutt'oggi, riprenderei Dinho a occhi chiusi. Un campione come pochi; rese goleador Borriello e giocando da fermo metteva puntualmente i nostri attaccanti davanti la porta. :Ave:


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ronaldinho è stato un fenomeno , o rei della pedalata all'apice della sua carriera era un pelo di dinho



si ma aveva un ingaggio più pesante ed era pure più vecchio. 
eppure lo vendemmo abbastanza alla svelta. 

ma robinho tra gennaio e adesso sono 6 mesi che potevano imbastire uno straccio di trattativa e invece ci ridurremo all'ultima settimana utile per venderlo.


----------



## Mithos (6 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A tutt'oggi, riprenderei Dinho a occhi chiusi. Un campione come pochi; rese goleador Borriello *e giocando da fermo *metteva puntualmente i nostri attaccanti davanti la porta. :Ave:



Nel calcio moderno si corre, altrimenti io riprenderei il Rivera di oggi che non avrebbe nulla da invidiare a Ronaldinho..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A tutt'oggi, riprenderei Dinho a occhi chiusi. Un campione come pochi; rese goleador Borriello e giocando da fermo metteva puntualmente i nostri attaccanti davanti la porta. :Ave:



rese un giocatore di calcio pure antonini


----------



## Doctore (6 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A tutt'oggi, riprenderei Dinho a occhi chiusi. Un campione come pochi; rese goleador Borriello e giocando da fermo metteva puntualmente i nostri attaccanti davanti la porta. :Ave:


Certo se vuoi giocare per non retrocedere va benissimo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2013)

Ag *Robinho*:"La trattativa va avanti, *Robinho *sarebbe contento di tornare al *Santos*, ma non escludo la possibilità che possa continuare la sua carriera al *Milan*.".


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;226130 ha scritto:


> Ag *Robinho*:"La trattativa va avanti, *Robinho *sarebbe contento di tornare al *Santos*, ma non escludo la possibilità che possa continuare la sua carriera al *Milan*.".



Mandarei in tribuna fino a fine stagione...


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2013)

Manca una setttimana speriamo di farcela


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Luglio 2013)

Dai, la sensazione che ho (Sky l'ha confermata fra l'altro) è che alla fine Robinho vada al Santos.


----------



## peppe75 (6 Luglio 2013)

alla fine i brasiliani accetteranno...vedrete...così avremo i soldi necessari per comprare!


----------



## 2515 (6 Luglio 2013)

Con i suoi soldi possiamo prendere honda e pure ljajic.

Con la cessione di boateng e, incrociamo le dita, il passaggio dei preliminari avremmo più di 40 milioni per centrocampo e difesa.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Ag *Robinho*:"La trattativa va avanti, *Robinho *sarebbe contento di tornare al *Santos*, ma non escludo la possibilità che possa continuare la sua carriera al *Milan*.".




.


----------



## jaws (6 Luglio 2013)

Se dopo aver venduto tutti non comprano neanche Robinho prevedo tempi duri per loro.
Cosa penseranno i tifosi?


----------



## 2515 (6 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se dopo aver venduto tutti non comprano neanche Robinho prevedo tempi duri per loro.
> Cosa penseranno i tifosi?



loro non vogliono esagerare pure per i casini che ci sono adesso in brasile. Un po' come Berlusconi che usa la scusa della situazione economica italiana per non sborsare un centesimo.


----------



## jaws (6 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> loro non vogliono esagerare pure per i casini che ci sono adesso in brasile. Un po' come Berlusconi che usa la scusa della situazione economica italiana per non sborsare un centesimo.



Però sono sedicesimi in campionato


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2013)

*Dal Brasile: siamo vicino alla chiusura della trattativa tra il Milan ed il Santos per Robinho. I rossoneri, oltre ad uno sconto sul prezzo del cartellino, hanno anche accettato il pagamento a rate.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2013)

Fantastico , speriamo che questa sia la volta buona


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani:"Questa sera Robinho è più vicino al Santos. Ma non è ancora fatta".*


----------



## Sheldon92 (6 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Questa sera Robinho è più vicino al Santos. Ma non è ancora fatta".*


----------



## Frikez (6 Luglio 2013)

Daje!!


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Questa sera Robinho è più vicino al Santos. Ma non è ancora fatta".*



.


----------



## MilanWorld (7 Luglio 2013)

Galliani su Robinho

"Vuole tornare al Santos. Siamo vicini a raggiungere un accordo con il Santos"


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Questa sera Robinho è più vicino al Santos. Ma non è ancora fatta".*



Vabbè oramai ci siamo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2013)

Cioè tifare perché un giocatore se ne vada, per poter avere qualche euro da reinvestire sul mercato... che fine che abbiamo fatto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Luglio 2013)




----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Luglio 2013)

dai 

Sperando nocerino e 3ore siano i prossimi


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Questa sera Robinho è più vicino al Santos. Ma non è ancora fatta".*



dai che ci siamo


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2013)

Daiii daiiiii


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Luglio 2013)

Anche gratis, non lo voglio più vedere, nemmeno come giardiniere a Milanello.
Fosse dipeso da me, al Milan non sarebbe mai arrivato.
Non mi è mai piaciuto, l'ho sempre trovato sopravvalutatissimo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Luglio 2013)

Su SS24:"Robinho non è mai stato così vicino al Santos"


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2013)

E andiamo!


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Luglio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Su SS24:"Robinho non è mai stato così vicino al Santos"



Nemmeno quando ci giocava . Ok, pessima battuta, ma comunque contento, ormai non ha più nulla da dare da noi al Milan.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2013)

*Robinho sta tornando a Milano. Domani sarà presente al raduno*. E' probabile che sia solo di passaggio in attesa del trasferimento al Santos.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2013)

*Il Milan ha dato il via libera al Santos per trattare direttamente con Robinho.*

Sky


----------



## 2515 (7 Luglio 2013)

Ultim'ora di Sky. Il Santos può trattare ufficialmente con Robinho riguardo l'ingaggio.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ha dato il via libera al Santos per trattare direttamente con Robinho.*
> 
> Sky


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2013)

Beh, a questo punto sembrerebbe fatta.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Luglio 2013)

Non avevano già trovato l'accordo?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Luglio 2013)

Un sogno che si sta realizzando!


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2013)

E' fatta  Peccato non averlo venduto prima, si poteva prendere Tevez.


----------



## 2515 (7 Luglio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non avevano già trovato l'accordo?



no, si era solo detto che robinho fosse disposto ad uno sconto. Ora se il Milan ha dato il via libera per trattare ufficialmente col giocatore significa che l'accordo tra le società è stato trovato.


----------



## smallball (7 Luglio 2013)

direi che sta per andare


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2013)

Ci siamo dai


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2013)

ti odierò per sempre...poteva venire Tevez mannaggia a te


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2013)

non sono cosi sicuro che via robinho sarebbe arrivato tevez.


----------



## ROQ (7 Luglio 2013)

via l'ennesimo mangia soldi


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' fatta  Peccato non averlo venduto prima, si poteva prendere Tevez.



io credo di no, allora robinho se viene venduto a 8 di soldi per il mercato hai 0 perchè è stato messo a 8 a bilancio, gli unici soldi che vai a risparmiare sono gli 8 lordi di stipendio, se invece riuscissimo a vendere boateng a 10 per fare un esempio avremo 5 mln per il mercato visto che è stato messo a bilancio a 5 più i soldi risparmiato dallo stipendio..con la cessione di robinho ci guadagni poco in termini economici, però tanto basta per arrivare a ljajic per tevez serviva di più, dovevi vendere el shaarawy

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Djici ha scritto:


> non sono cosi sicuro che via robinho sarebbe arrivato tevez.



tevez poteva arrivare solo da una cessione di el shaarawy, e oltre a lui sarebbe arrivato anche un grande centrocampista ma dopo il passaggio del turno preliminare di champions


----------



## sion (7 Luglio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io credo di no, allora robinho se viene venduto a 8 di soldi per il mercato hai 0 perchè è stato messo a 8 a bilancio, gli unici soldi che vai a risparmiare sono gli 8 lordi di stipendio, se invece riuscissimo a vendere boateng a 10 per fare un esempio avremo 5 mln per il mercato visto che è stato messo a bilancio a 5 più i soldi risparmiato dallo stipendio..con la cessione di robinho ci guadagni poco in termini economici, però tanto basta per arrivare a ljajic per tevez serviva di più, dovevi vendere el shaarawy


ma a noi cosa ci frega dei conti e sopratutto sei tu l'economista in societa'? prendiamo per buoni tutti i dettagli che ci dai? bah..mi chiedo a cosa servono galliani e soci se ci ce gia' gente che sa TUTTI i costi e le entrate dell ac milan


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Luglio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> ma a noi cosa ci frega dei conti e sopratutto sei tu l'economista in societa'? prendiamo per buoni tutti i dettagli che ci dai? bah..mi chiedo a cosa servono galliani e soci se ci ce gia' gente che sa TUTTI i costi e le entrate dell ac milan



che c'entra basta leggere il bilancio, da robinho l'unica cosa che ricavi sono i soldi del mancato stipendio, dalla trattativa non ricavi nulla, va tutto a bilancio..per dire un altro esempio se vendi elsha a 40 mln (lui è messo a 15 a bilancio) il milan deve spendere per forza 25 mln, seno deve pagare tasse in più visto che fa una plusvalenza


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Luglio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che c'entra basta leggere il bilancio, da robinho l'unica cosa che ricavi sono i soldi del mancato stipendio, dalla trattativa non ricavi nulla, va tutto a bilancio..per dire un altro esempio se vendi elsha a 40 mln (lui è messo a 15 a bilancio) il milan deve spendere per forza 25 mln, seno deve pagare tasse in più visto che fa una plusvalenza



Io non sono un esperto di economia, ma il tuo ragionamento credo sia sbagliato. Robinho a bilancio dovrebbe essere presente a circa 8 mln, ciò significa che il Milan ha "preventivato" la spesa di 8 mln per questo valore tecnico. Se lo vendi a 8 mln, oltre al fatto che i soldi li hai in mano (l'ammortamento è una "magia" di bilancio, ma i soldi per Robinho in realtà li abbiamo già spesi), vai a coprire questa spesa cedendo il valore tecnico e portando quella voce di spesa a "0". Nulla toglie che tu, per un altro valore tecnico, ad esempio Tevez, possa "preventivare" una uguale spesa nello stesso lasso di tempo.

Se invece vendi Robinho a 5 mln fai una minusvalenza, cioè non hai più il valore tecnico, ma ti rimangono 3 mln a bilancio da ripianare non controbilanciati da nulla.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Io non sono un esperto di economia, ma il tuo ragionamento credo sia sbagliato. Robinho a bilancio dovrebbe essere presente a circa 8 mln, ciò significa che il Milan ha "preventivato" la spesa di 8 mln per questo valore tecnico. Se lo vendi a 8 mln, oltre al fatto che i soldi li hai in mano (l'ammortamento è una "magia" di bilancio, ma i soldi per Robinho in realtà li abbiamo già spesi), vai a coprire questa spesa cedendo il valore tecnico e portando quella voce di spesa a "0". Nulla toglie che tu, per un altro valore tecnico, ad esempio Tevez, possa "preventivare" una uguale spesa nello stesso lasso di tempo.
> 
> Se invece vendi Robinho a 5 mln fai una minusvalenza, cioè non hai più il valore tecnico, ma ti rimangono 3 mln a bilancio da ripianare non controbilanciati da nulla.



vero quello che dici tu ma lo conosciamo tutti come ragiona galliani, quello che voglio dire io è che se per dire robinho è a bilancio 8 se tu lo vendi a 10 il milan è obbligato a spendere quei 2 mln in più seno va a pagare delle tasse in più che non hanno senso, cioè se fai una plusvalenza noi abbiamo la garanzia che quei soldi saranno reinvestiti per forza


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Luglio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vero quello che dici tu ma lo conosciamo tutti come ragiona galliani, quello che voglio dire io è che se per dire robinho è a bilancio 8 se tu lo vendi a 10 il milan è obbligato a spendere quei 2 mln in più seno va a pagare delle tasse in più che non hanno senso, cioè se fai una plusvalenza noi abbiamo la garanzia che quei soldi saranno reinvestiti per forza



Per quello non ne hai anche se ci fai una plusvalenza. Quest'anno abbiamo pagato le tasse per Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> non sono cosi sicuro che via robinho sarebbe arrivato tevez.



perchè dici che sennò Galliani l'avrebbe preso a calci in bocca?


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2013)

*Robinho è vicinissimo al Santos. Il Milan gli ha concesso una deroga per trattare con il club brasiliano, e domani NON sarà al raduno. Se le parti troveranno l'accordo, il Milan incasserà 8,5 milioni di euro.

gds*


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Per quello non ne hai anche se ci fai una plusvalenza. Quest'anno abbiamo pagato le tasse per Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic...



ibra era a 20 quindi non abbiamo speso nulla a bilancio, thiago non lo so, forse quelli li abbiamo spesi riscattando el shaarawy e prendendo de jong


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Robinho è vicinissimo al Santos. Il Milan gli ha concesso una deroga per trattare con il club brasiliano, e domani NON sarà al raduno. Se le parti troveranno l'accordo, il Milan incasserà 8,5 milioni di euro.
> 
> gds*



Dai


----------



## Jaqen (7 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Robinho è vicinissimo al Santos. Il Milan gli ha concesso una deroga per trattare con il club brasiliano, e domani NON sarà al raduno. Se le parti troveranno l'accordo, il Milan incasserà 8,5 milioni di euro.
> 
> gds*



Ma magari.


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Luglio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ibra era a 20 quindi non abbiamo speso nulla a bilancio, thiago non lo so, forse quelli li abbiamo spesi riscattando el shaarawy e prendendo de jong



Ibra è stata una plusvalenza di 4 mln, le plusvalenze totali in quel bilancio sono state di 53 mln circa. Le spese per i carteòllini degli acquisti credo non siamo arrivate alla metà della cifra.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> *Robinho è vicinissimo al Santos. Il Milan gli ha concesso una deroga per trattare con il club brasiliano, e domani NON sarà al raduno. Se le parti troveranno l'accordo, il Milan incasserà 8,5 milioni di euro.
> 
> gds*



Dai dai dai che ci siamo.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Robinho è vicinissimo al Santos. Il Milan gli ha concesso una deroga per trattare con il club brasiliano, e domani NON sarà al raduno. Se le parti troveranno l'accordo, il Milan incasserà 8,5 milioni di euro.
> 
> gds*


Da impalare se non accettasse l'ingaggio proposto dal club paulista.


----------



## Graxx (7 Luglio 2013)

finchè non vedo l'ufficialità non ci credo...


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Robinho è vicinissimo al Santos. Il Milan gli ha concesso una deroga per trattare con il club brasiliano, e domani NON sarà al raduno. Se le parti troveranno l'accordo, il Milan incasserà 8,5 milioni di euro.
> 
> gds*




.


----------



## Snake (7 Luglio 2013)




----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Da impalare se non accettasse l'ingaggio proposto dal club paulista.



il santos e robinho hanno già trovato l'accordo a 300 milan euro al mese, al milan ne guadagnava 450 mila..resta trovare l'accordo tra le due società, il milan è sceso da 10 a 8.5 il santos offre circa 6-7 mln, il milan sotto gli 8 non va sicuro


----------



## Ale (7 Luglio 2013)

peccato ci sia voluto tutto sto tempo, una settimana in meno e avremmo tevez


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Robinho è vicinissimo al Santos. Il Milan gli ha concesso una deroga per trattare con il club brasiliano, e domani NON sarà al raduno. Se le parti troveranno l'accordo, il Milan incasserà 8,5 milioni di euro.
> 
> gds*



beh,se queste saranno le cifre,considerando che tevez(e sottolineo tevez,un campione) è stato venduto a soli 9 milioni+3 di bonus,ci andrebbe davvero grassa,perchè per me 8,5 milioni per un calciatore di quasi 30 anni ad un anno dalla scadenza del contratto,che non gioca praticamente da due stagioni e che ha un ingaggio pesante per le casse societarie,son proprio tanti


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2013)

Io questi 8,5 milioni li ridarei tutti a Ibra


----------



## Ale (8 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io questi 8,5 milioni li ridarei tutti a Ibra



pensi che possano bastare per il suo cartellino? hanno speso 70 mln includendo i bonus solo un anno fa


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io questi 8,5 milioni li ridarei tutti a Ibra



purtroppo il suo cartellino non vale 0 ma costa almeno 20 mln, e poi dobbiamo prendere una mezzapunta visto che non ne abbiamo in rosa e ljajic mi sembra il giocatore ideale


----------



## Ale (8 Luglio 2013)

comunque io non ho mai visto nessun altro dirigente europeo incassare soldi da club brasiliani, e galliani c'e' riuscito con ronaldinho, addirittura 15 milioni per pato e adesso robinho. tanto di cappello. peccato solo che tevez non abbia mantenuto l'impegno...


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> peccato ci sia voluto tutto sto tempo, una settimana in meno e avremmo tevez



non credo sia cosi sinceramente, tevez è un extra e noi i posti di extra li abbiamo occupati per vergara e l'altro per honda, per me la trattativa tevez non c'è mai stata, è stat solo un azione di disturbo di galliani, tevez poteva arrivare l'anno scorso


----------



## Ale (8 Luglio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non credo sia cosi sinceramente, tevez è un extra e noi i posti di extra li abbiamo occupati per vergara e l'altro per honda, per me la trattativa tevez non c'è mai stata, è stat solo un azione di disturbo di galliani, tevez poteva arrivare l'anno scorso



honda è successivo a tevez alla juve.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> comunque io non ho mai visto nessun altro dirigente europeo incassare soldi da club brasiliani, e galliani c'e' riuscito con ronaldinho, addirittura 15 milioni per pato e adesso robinho. tanto di cappello. peccato solo che tevez non abbia mantenuto l'impegno...



ronaldinho fu ceduto a 3 mln, svenduto praticamente, robinho 8.5 considerando che è in scadenza sono tanti, pato 15 considerando che l'anno prima era stato ceduto a 37 non è che è stato qualcosa di eccezionale

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> honda è successivo a tevez alla juve.



non credo, già le intenzioni di prenderlo c'erano anche da qualche mese, visto che è una grande operazione di marketing che ci fa intascara 7 mln di euro l'anno, la cosa poi è uscita fuori solo dopo l'acquisto di tevez da parte della juve, ma per me è stato tutto fatto apposta perchè se lo prendevamo prima honda tutti sapevano che tevez non poteva andare da noi e spalancavamo la strada alla juve


----------



## Ale (8 Luglio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ronaldinho fu ceduto a 3 mln, svenduto praticamente, robinho 8.5 considerando che è in scadenza sono tanti, pato 15 considerando che l'anno prima era stato ceduto a 37 non è che è stato qualcosa di eccezionale



la maggior parte dei club , nel momento in cui il giocatore vuole tornare in brasile , lo svincola e non guadagna 1 euro. ronaldinho non aveva mercato, per pato ha fatto 3 miracoli secondo me: il primo, quando lo comprò, il secondo quando lo cedette al psg ed i lterzo quando ha preso sti 15 mln dopo un anno senza aver mai giocato e sempre rotto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> la maggior parte dei club , nel momento in cui il giocatore vuole tornare in brasile , lo svincola e non guadagna 1 euro. ronaldinho non aveva mercato, per pato ha fatto 3 miracoli secondo me: il primo, quando lo comprò, il secondo quando lo cedette al psg ed i lterzo quando ha preso sti 15 mln dopo un anno senza aver mai giocato e sempre rotto.



questo è verissimo..tutti i club che cedono in brasile o svincolano o danno in prestito, ad esempio il city robinho glielo diede in prestito, stessa cosa l'inter con adriano ecc ecc, vendere in brasile non è assolutamente facile


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Luglio 2013)

ronaldinho era a sei mesi dalla scadenza contrattuale,aveva un ingaggio mostruoso e comunque un po' si è ripagato da solo grazie al marketing ed al merchandising(ricordando che l'anno del suo arrivo furono venduti 41000 abbonamenti,cifre inarrivabili oggi).Robinho a 8,5 ad un anno dalla scadenza sarebbe un affarone,come lo è stato anche la cessione di pato alla fine:15 milioni per un giocatore che nelle ultime due stagioni aveva giocato poco o niente e che in brasile sta continuando a deludere,sono una cifra ottima,che ci ha permesso di ingaggiare balotelli a gennaio,ricordiamolo bene.
Di galliani tutto si puo' dire,ma a piazzare altrove i giocatori importanti è molto bravo


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2013)

Daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## pennyhill (8 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> comunque io non ho mai visto nessun altro dirigente europeo incassare soldi da club brasiliani, e galliani c'e' riuscito con ronaldinho, addirittura 15 milioni per pato e adesso robinho. tanto di cappello. peccato solo che tevez non abbia mantenuto l'impegno...



Conta anche il momento storico, 10 anni fa non lo piazzavi Robinho al Santos. 
Esempi recenti ci sono, vedi Luis Fabiano 31enne, tornato in Brasile al San Paolo, per 7,6 milioni
il Gremio che ha riportato in Brasile Marcelo Moreno per 6 milioni, il Pato da te citato, tutto negli ultimi due anni. 5 anni fa non sarebbe successo probabilmente. Poi ci sono anche casi _storici_  , vedi Vagner Love, riportato in Brasile a titolo definitivo dal Flamengo, ma ad un anno dal trasferimento, una volta accortasi la società _Rubro-*****_ di non poter pagare le altre rate del trasferimento, l’hanno rimandato in Russia.


----------



## jaws (8 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io questi 8,5 milioni li ridarei tutti a Ibra



Anche io; per fargli promettere di non avvicinarsi a Milano


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Luglio 2013)

*Vicepresidente Santos: " Operazione Robinho difficile, abbiamo bisogno di cifre inferiori."*


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

ma che vogliono??? Che glielo regaliamo???


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> ma che vogliono??? Che glielo regaliamo???



Robinho pure sta rompendo i c....... Se avesse un pò di dignita correrebbe al Santos per 4 spicci pur di giocarsi la convocazione al Mondiale; invece è disposto anche a farsi tribuna fissa al Milan. Che pover'uomo!


----------



## Frikez (8 Luglio 2013)

Se fosse vicino alla cessione non sarebbe a Milanello ad allenarsi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> ma che vogliono??? Che glielo regaliamo???


ma appunto  e l'idolo di qui e di la e poi lo vogliono gratis


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Luglio 2013)

*Globoesporte.com : " Il Santos chiede al Milan il dilazionamento del pagamento di Robinho in tre rate."*


----------



## 2515 (8 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;227325 ha scritto:


> ma appunto  e l'idolo di qui e di la e poi lo vogliono gratis



e sono più vicini alla retrocessione che al centro della classifica.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Globoesporte.com : " Il Santos chiede al Milan il dilazionamento del pagamento di Robinho in tre rate."*



L'importante è che l'offerta non vada sotto una certa soglia, che dovrebbe essere pari a 8 mln. Il dilazionamento del pagamento è una prassi comune. Il Milan la fa in tutte le operazioni.


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

Certo devono stare per fallire per non avere 8 mln di euro. hanno ceduto per cifre altissime.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo studiosport è vicino l'addio di Robinho al Milan.*


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;227349 ha scritto:


> *Secondo studiosport è vicino l'addio di Robinho al Milan.*



Ci avviciniamo alla fine di questo ennesimo tormentone?


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Luglio 2013)

Pazzesco, come ci siamo ridotti a sperare di vendere qualcuno per poter prendere qualcun'altro. Bella roba


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani:"C'è in corso la trattativa per Robinho, non c'è l'accordo ancora, vediamo se va via arriva una seconda punta".*


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani:"Stiamo parlando con il Santos per Robinho. Lui è felice al Milan, ma vuole tornare al Santos".*


----------



## Frikez (8 Luglio 2013)

*Berlusconi: "Ho manifestato a Robinho la nostra soddisfazione se lui dovesse rimanere al Milan. Lui non vuole cambiare squadra, ha un po' di nostalgia per la sua città, la sua famiglia, i suoi amici e per il Santos. L'unica direzione possibile è questa. Se dovesse accadere che lui torni al Santos, questa sarebbe l'unica possibilità che ci vedrebbe rinunciare a lui".*


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "Ho manifestato a Robinho la nostra soddisfazione se lui dovesse rimanere al Milan. Lui non vuole cambiare squadra, ha un po' di nostalgia per la sua città, la sua famiglia, i suoi amici e per il Santos. L'unica direzione possibile è questa. Se dovesse accadere che lui torni al Santos, questa sarebbe l'unica possibilità che ci vedrebbe rinunciare a lui".*


Capitan Ovvio. Ma che roba è???


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "Ho manifestato a Robinho la nostra soddisfazione se lui dovesse rimanere al Milan. Lui non vuole cambiare squadra, ha un po' di nostalgia per la sua città, la sua famiglia, i suoi amici e per il Santos. L'unica direzione possibile è questa. Se dovesse accadere che lui torni al Santos, questa sarebbe l'unica possibilità che ci vedrebbe rinunciare a lui".*



il bresidendissimo ci illumina sempre


----------



## jaws (8 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Capitan Ovvio. Ma che roba è???



Vuol dire che se va via può andare solo al Santos e in nessun altra squadra


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Vuol dire che se va via può andare solo al Santos e in nessun altra squadra



Si, ho capito il tutto, però a me sembrano delle cose ovvie.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2013)

si sta allenando.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

E' ancora tra noi???


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me salta.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "Ho manifestato a Robinho la nostra soddisfazione se lui dovesse rimanere al Milan. Lui non vuole cambiare squadra, ha un po' di nostalgia per la sua città, la sua famiglia, i suoi amici e per il Santos. L'unica direzione possibile è questa. Se dovesse accadere che lui torni al Santos, questa sarebbe l'unica possibilità che ci vedrebbe rinunciare a lui".*



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2013)

Visto che Binho è a Milano e si sta allenando non mi fa pensare che siano cosi vicini alla chiusura anzi.


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;227672 ha scritto:


> Visto che Binho è a Milano e si sta allenando non mi fa pensare che siano cosi vicini alla chiusura anzi.



Pare che sia autorizzando a interrompere l'allenamento in caso di qualsiasi novità.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2013)

Piango


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Pare che sia autorizzando a interrompere l'allenamento in caso di qualsiasi novità.



speriamo, manca veramente poco si devono svegliare, non possiamo più tenerlo.


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Piango



Che ti succede?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Luglio 2013)

La stampa brasiliana ci va cauta sulla trattativa; secondo loro la sensazione è che se il Santos non ottiene il dilazionamento del pagamento, l'affare potrebbe saltare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Che ti succede?



Ho paura socio


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ho paura socio



Io inizierò ad aver paura dopo il 12, prima non voglio nemmeno immaginare che resti.


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

*Marchetti (Sky Sport 24) dice che la sensazione è che siamo veramente vicini alla cessione di Robinho.*


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Marchetti (Sky Sport 24) dice che la sensazione è che siamo veramente vicini alla cessione di Robinho.*



La sensazione??? Cioè va a naso sto Marchetti.....


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2013)

*Il vice presidente del Santos dà la colpa di tutti questi ritardi a Raiola:"Robinho ci aveva indicato un uomo di sua fiducia, Raiola, che ci ha chiesto un ingaggio molto alto. Quando Binho lo ha saputo ne ha parlato con il suo avvocato, che a sua volta ci ha chiesto cifre diverse. Nei primi colloqui si è parlato di un contratto triennale".*


----------



## 2515 (8 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il vice presidente del Santos dà la colpa di tutti questi ritardi a Raiola:"Robinho ci aveva indicato un uomo di sua fiducia, Raiola, che ci ha chiesto un ingaggio molto alto. Quando Binho lo ha saputo ne ha parlato con il suo avvocato, che a sua volta ci ha chiesto cifre diverse. Nei primi colloqui si è parlato di un contratto triennale".*



ti pareva se raiola non voleva la sua commissione.. Fortuna che lo hanno scavalcato, dai via via. Voglio Ljajic e Honda subito!!


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2013)

*Potrebbero essere le ultime ore di Robinho con la maglia del Milan addosso. In questi minuti sono in corso contatti tra Milan e Santos. E proseguiranno per tutta la notte. Non c'è ancora l'accordo totale ma il ritorno in Brasile è ad un passo.*

Sky


----------



## jaws (8 Luglio 2013)

Quindi non era vero che Robinho voleva un ingaggio spropositato ma era Raiola che voleva fare il furbo. Mi pareva strano


----------



## chicagousait (8 Luglio 2013)

Sempre il solito Raiola


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Luglio 2013)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Dai dai.


----------



## 2515 (8 Luglio 2013)

*Se la cessione di Robinho verrà ultimata già questa notte, il Milan già domani potrà dare l'assalto per Ljajic.*

_Sky_


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> *Se la cessione di Robinho verrà ultimata già questa notte, il Milan già domani potrà dare l'assalto per Ljajic.*
> 
> _Sky_



Il fatto che la Fiorentina abbia ufficializzato Gomez mi fa pensare che dopo 2 ore che Robinho va Ljajic è ufficiale pure lui


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il fatto che la Fiorentina abbia ufficializzato Gomez mi fa pensare che dopo 2 ore che Robinho va Ljajic è ufficiale pure lui



Speriamo perchè la Fiorentina avrebbe in agenda un incontro col City per Jovetic mercoledì.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

*Anche Sportmediaset conferma i contatti nella notte tra Milan e Santos per chiudere l'affare Binho.*


----------



## Frikez (9 Luglio 2013)

Gli altri ovviamente comprano prima di vendere mentre noi siamo gli unici idioti che non possono offire 2 milioni per Honda se prima non viene ceduto Robinho o Boateng


----------



## Denni90 (9 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Gli altri ovviamente comprano prima di vendere mentre noi siamo gli unici idioti che non possono offire 2 milioni per Honda se prima non viene ceduto Robinho o Boateng



perchè stravolgere la verità??
il mister vuole una rosa di 25 elementi e adesso sono quasi 30 quindi per comprare devi prima vendere..palese
anche perchè se tu compri e sali a 34 elementi per dire, poi chi vuole comprare da te sa che può offrire meno perchè cmq tu devi sfoltire la rosa...
ogni tanto varrebbe la pena pensare invece che buttare lì la prima cosa che viene in mente solo per andare contro


----------



## Frikez (9 Luglio 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> perchè stravolgere la verità??
> il mister vuole una rosa di 25 elementi e adesso sono quasi 30 quindi per comprare devi prima vendere..palese
> anche perchè se tu compri e sali a 34 elementi per dire, poi chi vuole comprare da te sa che può offrire meno perchè cmq tu devi sfoltire la rosa...
> ogni tanto varrebbe la pena pensare invece che buttare lì la prima cosa che viene in mente solo per andare contro



Stravolgere la realtà? 
Se portiamo in ritiro gente come Beretta, Traorè, Pazzagli e Vilà è ovvio che saremo sempre in troppi..tra l'altro è tutta gente mediocre che ha un valore di mercato prossimo allo 0 o giù di lì. Non abbiamo mica Jovetic da vendere e allora il tuo discorso avrebbe senso.

Comunque la storia dei 25 è la solita cantilena che ci propina Galliani da 5 anni a questa parte e puntualmente viene smentita dai fatti.


----------



## Tobi (9 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo.. tra cartellino 8 milioni.. e ingaggio lordo 10 milioni..
Hai i soldi per ljaic e honda


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Speriamo perchè la Fiorentina avrebbe in agenda un incontro col City per Jovetic mercoledì.



Sta storia Jovetic credo sarà la telenovela dell'estate.


E a fine Agosto andrà alla Juve, son sicuro.


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sta storia Jovetic credo sarà la telenovela dell'estate.
> 
> 
> E a fine Agosto andrà alla Juve, son sicuro.



Boh, intanto prendiamoci Ljajic, non si sa mai.


----------



## Denni90 (9 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Stravolgere la realtà?
> Se portiamo in ritiro gente come Beretta, Traorè, Pazzagli e Vilà è ovvio che saremo sempre in troppi..tra l'altro è tutta gente mediocre che ha un valore di mercato prossimo allo 0 o giù di lì. Non abbiamo mica Jovetic da vendere e allora il tuo discorso avrebbe senso.
> 
> Comunque la storia dei 25 è la solita cantilena che ci propina Galliani da 5 anni a questa parte e puntualmente viene smentita dai fatti.



perchè tu credi che i 4 nominati valgano qualcosa nella testa di allegri?? e poi beretta e pazzagli andranno in prestito e quindi nn paghi il loro stipendio, vilà verrà ceduto e quindi qualcosa prendi e traorè lo useranno come giardiniere....ah no vero...galliani è la nostra rovina..


----------



## 2515 (9 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Stravolgere la realtà?
> Se portiamo in ritiro gente come Beretta, Traorè, Pazzagli e Vilà è ovvio che saremo sempre in troppi..tra l'altro è tutta gente mediocre che ha un valore di mercato prossimo allo 0 o giù di lì. Non abbiamo mica Jovetic da vendere e allora il tuo discorso avrebbe senso.
> 
> Comunque la storia dei 25 è la solita cantilena che ci propina Galliani da 5 anni a questa parte e puntualmente viene smentita dai fatti.


La verità per me è che Honda arriva dopo la cessione di Binho, si offriranno 6 per Ljajic e il resto al cska per Honda.

Inoltre se pigliamo pure Honda prima di vendere boateng sto qua potrà fruttare ancora meno soldi visto che si saprebbe che è chiuso da altri giocatori. Ragion per cui Quagliarella e Matri non hanno ancora schiodato da Torino.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Boh, intanto prendiamoci Ljajic, non si sa mai.



Proprio per questo dico che piuttosto cederanno prima il mangia-nutella


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Potrebbero essere le ultime ore di Robinho con la maglia del Milan addosso. In questi minuti sono in corso contatti tra Milan e Santos. E proseguiranno per tutta la notte. Non c'è ancora l'accordo totale ma il ritorno in Brasile è ad un passo.*
> 
> Sky



.


----------



## Frikez (9 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> La verità per me è che Honda arriva dopo la cessione di Binho, si offriranno 6 per Ljajic e il resto al cska per Honda.
> 
> Inoltre se pigliamo pure Honda prima di vendere boateng sto qua potrà fruttare ancora meno soldi visto che si saprebbe che è chiuso da altri giocatori. Ragion per cui Quagliarella e Matri non hanno ancora schiodato da Torino.



Temo che Honda alla fine arriverà a gennaio, siamo talmente pezzenti che lo prenderemo a 0 e faremo il girone d'andata con Saponara e Boateng come trequartisti.


----------



## jaws (9 Luglio 2013)

La notte è passata. Novità?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Ogni giorno Robinho è ad un passo dal Santos ma sto passo non lo si fa mai.


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

Notizie di Robinho? Ora vado al bar a scroccare la Gazzetta, vedo se c'è scritto qualcosa lì. Guarda cosa non si fa per vedere andare via Robinho


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Luglio 2013)

A far sto passo è lento come quando è in campo


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2013)

daiii !!!!! ti devi muovere ad andare via che dobbiamo prendere messi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Pare che il Milan o accetti il dilazionamento in tre rate o la trattativa può saltare.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Luglio 2013)

Un parto.


----------



## Dexter (9 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Pare che il Milan o accetti il dilazionamento in tre rate o la trattativa può saltare.


Siamo i primi ad usare le "comode rate" (cit. ) quando acquistiamo qualcuno,quando i soldi si devono ricevere dalle cessioni invece vogliamo tutto subito. Mi pare giusto


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

Sulla Gazzetta confermo che non c'è scritto nulla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2013)

Sono 184109818910 giorni che si dice cosi e poi puntualmente salta sempre tutto.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Ma basta co sto Sbirulinho.


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

*Agente Robinho*:"Penso che la trattativa si farà, è in fase avanzata, ma non è semplice, adesso devono discutere le società"


Fra le altre cose i barboni vorrebbero pagare 6 mln in 3 rate. Questi hanno più pezze alle chiappe di noi!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Luglio 2013)

8 milioni in tre rate, ma dai! Questi avranno la scusa per non comprare nessuno dopo poichè non hanno tutto l'incasso della cessione subito.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2013)

Questi del Santos sono peggio di noi, c'è ne va eh


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2013)

Ma sti barboni non hanno preso un botto di solti dal tuffatore ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Luglio 2013)

Ma che palle,ancora nulla?


----------



## Ale (9 Luglio 2013)

disfarsi di robirobinho è peggio di un parto anale


----------



## Tobi (9 Luglio 2013)

Cedendo robinho gia si risparmiano 8 milioni lordi di ingaggio..


----------



## 2515 (9 Luglio 2013)

Non aspettatevi notizie prima di sera, ora in brasile stanno dormendo tutti.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Non aspettatevi notizie prima di sera, ora in brasile stanno dormendo tutti.



"Il mercato non dorme mai". (cit.)


----------



## 2515 (9 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> "Il mercato non dorme mai". (cit.)



ma chi lo fa sì.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2013)

*Vicepresidente Santos:" Speriamo che Robinho abbassi le richieste di ingaggio e che il Milan abbassi il costo del cartellino".*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;228249 ha scritto:


> *Vicepresidente Santos:" Speriamo che Robinho abbassi le richieste di ingaggio e che il Milan abbassi il costo del cartellino".*



Trattativa destinata a saltare; ieri era ad un passo e oggi le parole di sto qui che mostrano come la trattativa è tutt'altro che vicina alla conclusione.


----------



## Aragorn (9 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;228249 ha scritto:


> *Vicepresidente Santos:" Speriamo che Robinho abbassi le richieste di ingaggio e che il Milan abbassi il costo del cartellino".*



Sembra di stare in spiaggia nel bel mezzo di una "trattativa" tra il vacanziere ed il vu cumprà


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;228249 ha scritto:


> *Vicepresidente Santos:" Speriamo che Robinho abbassi le richieste di ingaggio e che il Milan abbassi il costo del cartellino".*



Questo è più disco rotto di Gallini. Finchè non glielo diamo gratis non gli va bene. Siamo sicuri che dica tutti i giorni le stesse cose fra l'altro?
Società più barbona di noi la dovevo trovare.
Comunque per le cifre che offrono proponiamogli Traorè.

P.S.: A Santos sono quasi le 8 del mattino


----------



## 2515 (9 Luglio 2013)

Di quando sarebbero quelle dichiarazioni? Per quel che abbiamo visto potrebbero essere state fatte tempo prima, infatti lo stesso tizio aveva spiegato che il problema dell'ingaggio di robinho era dovuto solo a raiola, poi scavalcato dall'avvocato di robinho con cifre più basse.


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Di quando sarebbero quelle dichiarazioni? Per quel che abbiamo visto potrebbero essere state fatte tempo prima, infatti lo stesso tizio aveva spiegato che il problema dell'ingaggio di robinho era dovuto solo a raiola, poi scavalcato dall'avvocato di robinho con cifre più basse.



_La Gazeta Esportiva_ le da come notizia di ieri a mezzogiorno circa, quindi i contatti di ieri notte dovrebbero essere successivo. Anche le dichiarazioni dell'avvocato di Robinho sono di ieri, _Globoesporte_ ha battuto la notizia ieri poco prima delle 22.

Per *Sky Sport 24* le prossime ore dovrebbero essere decisive per il trasferimento, ma non so l'attendibilità, perchè lo dicono da un bel pò.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Luglio 2013)

mai mai mai mai più affari con questi morti di fame!!! E il bello è che questi qua ci prendevano in giro quando chiedevamo sconto per Ganso!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Di quando sarebbero quelle dichiarazioni? Per quel che abbiamo visto potrebbero essere state fatte tempo prima, infatti lo stesso tizio aveva spiegato che il problema dell'ingaggio di robinho era dovuto solo a raiola, poi scavalcato dall'avvocato di robinho con cifre più basse.


penso che siano fresche di oggi, visto che pure sportmediaset sta notizia la riportata un paio di minuti fa.


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

*Sugoni per Sky Sport 24*: nella notte i contatti. C'è molto ottimismo, sembra che fra società ci sia l'accordo, stanno discutendo Santos e giocatore. Pare che sia vicino ad andare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;228273 ha scritto:


> penso che siano fresche di oggi, visto che pure sportmediaset sta notizia la riportata un paio di minuti fa.



Quelle del Santos sono di ieri. Delle 17 italiane. Quelle dell'avvocato di Robinho sono delle 2 di notte circa.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

"Pare che sia vicino ad andare" sarà la 300esima volta che l'abbiamo scritto. Mi sa che portiamo un po' sfiga....


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> "Pare che sia vicino ad andare" sarà la 300esima volta che l'abbiamo scritto. Mi sa che portiamo un po' sfiga....



Eheheh, comunque l'avvocato di Robinho avrebbe anche detto che conta di chiudere la trattativa entro Martedì, cioè oggi.


----------



## 2515 (9 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Eheheh, comunque l'avvocato di Robinho avrebbe anche detto che conta di chiudere la trattativa entro Martedì, cioè oggi.



e non ha molto senso visto che mancano ancora dei giorni. Quindi per me galliani vuole subito fiondarsi su ljajic prima che il city paghi jovetic.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Sugoni per Sky Sport 24*: nella notte i contatti. C'è molto ottimismo, sembra che fra società ci sia l'accordo, stanno discutendo Santos e giocatore. Pare che sia vicino ad andare.
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle del Santos sono di ieri. Delle 17 italiane. Quelle dell'avvocato di Robinho sono delle 2 di notte circa.


con il fatto che ci sono 5 ore di differenza non si capisce piu niente


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;228321 ha scritto:


> con il fatto che ci sono 5 ore di differenza non si capisce piu niente



Ahahah davvero, già la trattativa sembra un parto, se ci mettiamo anche questi dettagli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo, speriamo e speriamo... il suo addio arriverà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## ROQ (9 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> e non ha molto senso visto che mancano ancora dei giorni. Quindi per me galliani vuole subito fiondarsi su ljajic prima che il city paghi jovetic.



sarebbe bello per una volta non dover attendere 10 mesi per concludere una trattativa


----------



## Jaqen (9 Luglio 2013)

Io lo metterei fuori rosa se non accetta il trasferimento.
Voglio un altro caso Pandev, un po' al contrario... Ma con lo stesso risultato, giocatore via.


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

*Peppe Di Stefano, Sky Sport 24*: Robinho si è allenato stamani e si allenerà anche stasera, manca solo l'ok fra Milan e Santos.


----------



## Aragorn (9 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, Sky Sport 24*: Robinho si è allenato stamani e si allenerà anche stasera, *manca solo l'ok* fra Milan e Santos.



Anche a me mancano solo 23,5 miliardi di dollari per avere lo stesso patrimonio di Abramovic


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2013)

dai muovetevi


----------



## 2515 (9 Luglio 2013)

Voglia farla partire sta scorreggia o no???? Fa male trattenerla.


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Anche a me mancano solo 23,5 miliardi di dollari per avere lo stesso patrimonio di Abramovic



Beh, a ognuno manca qualcosa. Comunque io sarei per propor loro Traorè per le cifre che offrono, potrebbero accettare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2013)

Secondo estadao.com.br *domani *potrebbe essere la *giornata decisiva *per *Robinho-Santos.*


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Domani??? Come lo era oggi oppure ieri.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Sempre piu convinto che la trattativa salti.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;228437 ha scritto:


> Secondo estadao.com.br *domani *potrebbe essere la *giornata decisiva *per *Robinho-Santos.*



Ho brutti presentimenti. Sto maledetto ci sta bloccando tutto, mi sa proprio che si continua con sto cesso 
Il nostro mercato è in ostaggio da Robinho. Come ci siamo ridotti


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Domani??? Come lo era oggi oppure ieri.


 da quanto ho capito domani il Santos farà una riunione per capire se può accettare le richieste del Milan, dal brasile sono ottimisti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Luglio 2013)

che tirchi sti Brasiliani...si vede che non lo vogliono nemmeno loro...che finaccia Robinho...quasi come Cassano


----------



## ed.vedder77 (9 Luglio 2013)

non oso pensare a quanto tempo ci impiegheremo per far fuori traorè e boateng -.-


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2013)

Non ci spero.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Spero rimanga a fare tribuna fissa.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

E quando te ne vai!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Luglio 2013)

La mia impressione è che Milan e Santos si siano invece già accordati, infatti un paio di giorni fa la discussione era tra Robinho e Santos, autorizzati a trattare.

Sono il giocatore e quel succhiasoldi di Raiola che stanno rallentando pericolosamente la trattativa.


----------



## 2515 (9 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Spero rimanga a fare tribuna fissa.



ok, dì la verità. Sei interista.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La mia impressione è che Milan e Santos si siano invece già accordati, infatti un paio di giorni fa la discussione era tra Robinho e Santos, autorizzati a trattare.
> 
> Sono il giocatore e quel succhiasoldi di Raiola che stanno rallentando pericolosamente la trattativa.



No Raiola è stato scavallato quando Robinho ha saputo della sua intromissione, infatti ha chiamato l'avvocato e Raiola è stato escluso dalla trattativa. La sua agente infatti ha fatto pervenir al santos cifre d'ingaggio più basse.


----------



## jaws (9 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Spero rimanga a fare tribuna fissa.



E perchè mai?
Io spero nella cessione, in modo da avere soldi per il mercato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> ok, dì la verità. Sei interista.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Madonna mia, che pesantezza. E' un cacchio di modo di dire.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che tirchi sti Brasiliani...*si vede che non lo vogliono nemmeno loro*...che finaccia Robinho...quasi come Cassano



Certo come no.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

E' ancora qui, giusto??? Ma quando te ne vai, ma quando!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' ancora qui, giusto??? Ma quando te ne vai, ma quando!!!



Purtroppo è incredibile come siamo finiti in basso. Siamo qui a sperare di vedere Robinho fuori dalla balle per poter comprare, pazzesco siamo alla canna del gas.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certo come no.



perchè non l'hanno preso a Gennaio? perchè fanno ancora i tirchi?


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> perchè non l'hanno preso a Gennaio? perchè fanno ancora i tirchi?



Perchè hanno le pezze alle chiappe


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Perchè hanno le pezze alle chiappe



ma hanno incassato 57 milioni di Neymar più altri da Felipe Anderson che fanno li spendono tutti per z....


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Luglio 2013)

Ho capito che non ci libereremo di questo aborto di giocatore (mai voluto) nemmeno quest'estate


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma hanno incassato 57 milioni di Neymar più altri da Felipe Anderson che fanno li spendono tutti per z....



In realtà da Neymar a quanto pare hanno incassato molto meno. Detenevano solo il 45% del cartellino e, sembra, la cifra totale di cessione sia stata 35 mln. Quindi dovrebbero aver incassato 15-16 mln, lo stesso per Felipe Anderson, degli 8,5 mln è grassa se goliene sono arrivati 4. Se avevano un pò di debiti è una situazione plausibile. Poi chiaramente io ho esagerato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> In realtà da Neymar a quanto pare hanno incassato molto meno. Detenevano solo il 45% del cartellino e, sembra, la cifra totale di cessione sia stata 35 mln. Quindi dovrebbero aver incassato 15-16 mln, lo stesso per Felipe Anderson, degli 8,5 mln è grassa se goliene sono arrivati 4. Se avevano un pò di debiti è una situazione plausibile. Poi chiaramente io ho esagerato



si anche io sapevo che erano tipo 30 milioni su Neymar...però tanti siti scrivono 57
cmq sia devono prendersi Robinho e basta


----------



## arcanum (9 Luglio 2013)

Vabbè questi vogliono sborsare 6 milioni in tre rate annuali da 2....di essere tirchi lo sono eccome!


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo Luca Tommasini di sky il mercato brasiliano chiude il 20 luglio e non il 15.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;228619 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Luca Tommasini di sky il mercato brasiliano chiude il 20 luglio e non il 15 luglio.*


 [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] niente insulti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2013)

Basta che non insulta me  a me sembra una cacata,a meno che siano impazziti tutti mah


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si anche io sapevo che erano tipo 30 milioni su Neymar...però tanti siti scrivono 57



Neymar è stato pagato 57 (cifra confermata ufficialmente dal Barça),ma il Santos ne ha incassati molti meno (mi pare una trentina) perchè il cartellino non era interamente del club.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Neymar è stato pagato 57 (cifra confermata ufficialmente dal Barça),ma il Santos ne ha incassati molti meno (mi pare una trentina) perchè il cartellino non era interamente del club.



ok grazie zaza


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;228632 ha scritto:


> Basta che non insulta me  a me sembra una cacata,a meno che siano impazziti tutti mah



Non mi permetterei mai; avevo criticato Luca Tommasini


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non mi permetterei mai; avevo criticato Luca Tommasini



Sarà meglio altrimenti stacco i dentini a dinho  scherzo ovviamente , secondo me anche è una cacata


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;228619 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Luca Tommasini di sky il mercato brasiliano chiude il 20 luglio e non il 15.*



perchè lo decide luca tommasini quando di chiude il mercato in brasile??


----------



## ROQ (9 Luglio 2013)

che agonia... non è vero che c'è tempo, deve levarsi dalle palle prima possibile sto cancro!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> perchè non l'hanno preso a Gennaio? perchè fanno ancora i tirchi?



Noi lo scorso anno incassammo 70 milioni, abbiamo forse speso?


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

Pare che oggi non ci siano stati sviluppi perchè in Brasile è festa nazionale .


----------



## Dapone (9 Luglio 2013)

una volta le nostre telenovelas erano per i giocatori in entrata


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Noi lo scorso anno incassammo 70 milioni, abbiamo forse speso?



ah...mi hai chiuso


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Luglio 2013)

Il Milan ha accettato i 6 milioni del Santos

o globo


----------



## Dapone (9 Luglio 2013)

dicono su sky...che c'è l'accordo col milan


----------



## ROQ (9 Luglio 2013)

mavaff.... basta che finisca


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Luglio 2013)

6 milioni? Questo abbiamo ricavato?
Pietà.


----------



## Dapone (9 Luglio 2013)

anche gratis...basta che se ne vada al volo


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Luglio 2013)

prima arriva l'ufficialità, meglio è.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2013)

Manco per vendere Messi serve tutto 'sto tempo


----------



## Lollo7zar (9 Luglio 2013)

Il santos è una banda di braccini, se hanno accettato 6 quanto offrivano? 2 milioni prima?


----------



## Prinz (9 Luglio 2013)

tutta sta tarantella per 6 milioni?


----------



## Dapone (9 Luglio 2013)

spero che non giochi una partita


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ha accettato i 6 milioni del Santos
> 
> o globo*



.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Luglio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Il santos è una banda di braccini, se hanno accettato 6 quanto offrivano? 2 milioni prima?



Il Santos aveva offerto 4-5 milioni, il Milan chiedeva 8.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2013)

*Claudio Raimondi di Sportmediaset parla di 5,5 milioni di euro.*


----------



## Dapone (9 Luglio 2013)

il prossimo a essere sbolognato spero sia boateng


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Luglio 2013)

Adesso pare che il Santos stia chiedendo un nuovo sconto a Binho per l'ingaggio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Claudio Raimondi di Sportmediaset parla di 5,5 milioni di euro.*



Addirittura? Bah..


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Luglio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Adesso pare che il Santos stia chiedendo un nuovo sconto a Binho per l'ingaggio



Il Santos cambierà presto nome in Barbons


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Luglio 2013)

alcuni siti riportano di un pagamento in contanti, prima invece l'accordo era dilazionato in più anni ?


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

6 o 7 mln non fa differenza. Basta che se ne vada. Aggiungiamo qualche mln e prendiamo Ljajic.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Claudio Raimondi di Sportmediaset parla di 5,5 milioni di euro.*



.


----------



## Tobi (9 Luglio 2013)

6 milioni piu 2 di bonus è l 'offerta reale. 
8 di cartellino e 8 di ingaggio lordo risparmiati.. 
Con 5 o 6 milioni possiamo prendere ljajc. Dai chiudiamo


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2013)

Non c'erano anche amichevoli di mezzo?


----------



## 2515 (9 Luglio 2013)

pare che il santos offirebbe 6 milioni pagati tutti in contanti, mentre prima ne proponeva 6 a rate triennali.


----------



## Ale (9 Luglio 2013)

sportmediaset non è attendibile. aspettiamo fonti migliori


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2013)

stiamo perdendo i 3 giocatori con maggiore qualita di agosto 2012 : pato - robinho - emanuelson

insomma sara ancora un milan senza tecnica


----------



## ROQ (9 Luglio 2013)

a sportitalia dicono 5? :O forse ho capito male...? lol


----------



## DannySa (9 Luglio 2013)

6 mln quando magari Giaccherini verrà venduto per qualche mln in più?
Ridicoli, brasiliani ridicoli, vengono a trattare in Europa e vogliono pagare 2 lire pur avendo i soldi, ora hanno trovato l'accordo col Milan e vogliono abbassare ancora le preteste del clown là, ma speriamo si chiuda in fretta perché non se ne può più.. mai più affari con 'sti barboni.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2013)

*Di Marzio: SE il Santos offrisse 6 milioni di euro pagabili in un'unica o al massimo in due soluzioni, Galliani partirebbe per il Brasile per chiudere la trattativa.*


----------



## Frikez (9 Luglio 2013)

Per Ljajic che è in scadenza tra un anno 8 milioni sono troppi e parlate al massimo di 6/7 mentre per Binho questo discorso non vale? Decidetevi 

Tra l'altro il brasiliano chiede un ingaggio alto e quelli del Santos offrono il giusto secondo me, l'importante è cederlo..5,5 o 7 non fa alcuna differenza.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Mizziga, dobbiamo anche sorbirci il volo del Gal. Madò......


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo Carlo Raimondi di Mediaset Premium, Milan e Santos avrebbero trovato l'accordo sulla base di 5,5 milioni, ora la palla balza a Robinho al quale il Santos ha chiesto un ulteriore riduzione dell'ingaggio visto lo sforzo economico fatto per soddisfare le richieste del Milan*


----------



## Ale (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: SE il Santos offrisse 6 milioni di euro pagabili in un'unica o al massimo in due soluzioni, Galliani partirebbe per il Brasile per chiudere la trattativa.*


quanta fatica per avere 2 spicci..


----------



## Ale (10 Luglio 2013)

Neanche noi abbiamo mai fatto ste figure comunque. Altro che caschi di banane..


----------



## SololaMaglia (10 Luglio 2013)

Mah 6 mesi di trattative per prendere 5.5 milioni, con cui non paghiamo nemmeno la benzina al pullman per un anno...

Ora si che si è sbloccato il mercato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Mah 6 mesi di trattative per prendere 5.5 milioni, con cui non paghiamo nemmeno la benzina al pullman per un anno...
> 
> Ora si che si è sbloccato il mercato.


Intanto però ci liberiamo del suo ingaggio che è di 4 milioni se non sbaglio.


----------



## arcanum (10 Luglio 2013)

Almeno muovessero loro il ****....sti pezzenti!
Intanto per fortuna Ganso non l'abbiamo preso, sia perchè non è il fenomeno che tanto dicevano, sia perchè dalla sua cessione han guadagnato molto meno rispetto a ciò che avevamo offerto noi (i barboni)


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Siamo passati da 10 milioni a 5 che morti di fame sti qui del Santos con tutto il rispetto ovviamente


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Ma quale rispetto, questi sono proprio dei morti di fame.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2013)

Ottima anche la gestione di Robinho... complimenti Galliani... comprato a 18 milioni dopo che per farlo giocare il City l'aveva mandato addirittura in Brasile e rivenduto a 5.5... poi diciamo che Galliani non va criticato. E' un incompetente nel fare mercato, punto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2013)

Comunque sia mai più affari col Santos,*mai più*.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ottima anche la gestione di Robinho... complimenti Galliani... comprato a 18 milioni dopo che per farlo giocare il City l'aveva mandato addirittura in Brasile e rivenduto a 5.5... poi diciamo che Galliani non va criticato. E' un incompetente nel fare mercato, punto.



Galliani è buono solo a condurre trattative per giocatori forti a basso prezzo in rotta con la società (Ibrahimovic, Balotelli). Per tutto il resto è un asino.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2013)

ah beh 5,5 milioni vanno bene, ce lo compreremo almeno un Meggiorini con quella cifra, no?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Galliani è buono solo a condurre trattative per giocatori forti a basso prezzo in rotta con la società (Ibrahimovic, Balotelli). Per tutto il resto è un asino.


Quoto.

Io vorrei che il ruolo di Galliani venisse ridimensionato... non lo vuoi cacciare? D'accordo, ma almeno riduci di molto le sue responsabilità. Oltretutto è vecchio ragazzi e voglia di smazzarsi non ne ha. Non ho mai visto un dirigente che si occupa di mercato passare i 9/10 dell'estate tra crociere, Forte dei Marmi, Costa Smeralda e in barca con i suoi compagni di merende Preziosi e Perez con le biglie a mollo. 

Basta.


----------



## jaws (10 Luglio 2013)

Quindi state dicendo che esistono dirigenti che sarebbero riusciti a vendere Robinho a un prezzo più alto?


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Luglio 2013)

E chi se lo prende Robinho? Con quello stipendio poi... Se non altro non ci abbiamo fatto una minusvalenza


----------



## Dexter (10 Luglio 2013)

mi aspetto che a trattativa conclusa venga evidenziato quanto siano pezzenti questi brasiliani


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Mancano 5 giorni, giusto ricordarlo......


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mancano 5 giorni, giusto ricordarlo......



Bastano, tanto è ad un passo


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

E' ad un passo da circa un mese....


----------



## Tobi (10 Luglio 2013)

Peggio di parto cesario le trattative del milan


----------



## Albijol (10 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei che il ruolo di Galliani venisse ridimensionato... non lo vuoi cacciare? D'accordo, ma almeno riduci di molto le sue responsabilità.



Si parla di 100 milioni di liquidazione TFR per mandarlo via, praticamente il nostro budget 2013-2050 per il calciomercato.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Si parla di 100 milioni di liquidazione TFR per mandarlo via, praticamente il nostro budget 2013-2050 per il calciomercato.



Finchè morti non ci separi, dunque


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Si parla di 100 milioni di liquidazione TFR per mandarlo via, praticamente il nostro budget 2013-2050 per il calciomercato.


Mandarlo via, lo so, non è possibile, ma gli togli delle responsabilità e mansioni. Così avrà più tempo per stare con le biglie a mollo e meno tempo per fare danni al Milan. E' ora che si riposi.

Io comunque prevedo che questa agonia con Berlusconi e Galliani al timone duri almeno altri 10 anni. Forse a 40 anni suonati, potrò rivedere un Milan che pensa al futuro, non solo alle vittorie passate.


----------



## Ale (10 Luglio 2013)

Robinho vuole solo il Santos, altrimenti avremmo guadagnato di piu dalla sua cessione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mandarlo via, lo so, non è possibile, ma gli togli delle responsabilità e mansioni. Così avrà più tempo per stare con le biglie a mollo e meno tempo per fare danni al Milan. E' ora che si riposi.
> 
> Io comunque prevedo che questa agonia con Berlusconi e Galliani al timone duri almeno altri 10 anni. Forse a 40 anni suonati, potrò rivedere un Milan che pensa al futuro, non solo alle vittorie passate.



Far meno danni ?? ma aspetta un secondo ..sai benissimo il mio odio verso l'antennista e il nano... ma se ti do 50 euro per andare a far la spesa la fai bene ma se ti do 5 euro che fai ??? 

negli anni ...ed è inutile star qui a parlare sempre della stessa cosa ... negli anni l'antennista si è arrangiato.. come fa a comprare i giocatori se il budget è 0 !!!!!

non 10 .... ma 0 !!!!!

rendiamocene conto ..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Far meno danni ?? ma aspetta un secondo ..sai benissimo il mio odio verso l'antennista e il nano... ma se ti do 50 euro per andare a far la spesa la fai bene ma se ti do 5 euro che fai ???
> 
> negli anni ...ed è inutile star qui a parlare sempre della stessa cosa ... negli anni l'antennista si è arrangiato.. come fa a comprare i giocatori se il budget è 0 !!!!!
> 
> ...


Giocatori inguardabili con stipendi da nababbi (Taiwo, Traorè per citare gli ultimi) è una responsabilità di Galliani. E' dura fare mercato con poche risorse, ma ste poche risorse le ha anche utilizzate male.


----------



## tequilad (10 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Quindi state dicendo che esistono dirigenti che sarebbero riusciti a vendere Robinho a un prezzo più alto?



mai


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Far meno danni ?? ma aspetta un secondo ..sai benissimo il mio odio verso l'antennista e il nano... ma se ti do 50 euro per andare a far la spesa la fai bene ma se ti do 5 euro che fai ???
> 
> negli anni ...ed è inutile star qui a parlare sempre della stessa cosa ... negli anni l'antennista si è arrangiato.. come fa a comprare i giocatori se il budget è 0 !!!!!
> 
> ...


Lollo, devi fare un'analisi approfondita della situazione. Non puoi solo limitarti al fatto che il nano non immetta più una lira nel Milan. 
I dati sono lì, a portata di tutti. Il nostro caro AD ha creato una situazione in cui l'83% del fatturato se ne va per il costo dei giocatori (tra cartellini e ingaggi). Se tu prendi in squadra Taiwo o Flamini è vero che non paghi il cartellino, ma l'ingaggio glielo devi pagare... parliamo di 2.5 mln di euro per Taiwo e 5.5 per Flamini (quando lo abbiamo preso dall'Arsenal). Quei soldi a bilancio sono un macigno: 5 per Taiwo e 11 per Flamini... 
Questo discorso vale per Flamini e Taiwo, presi come esempio, ma vale anche per molti altri elementi. Ci vogliamo forse dimenticare dei rinnovi fatti a Pirlo, Seedorf, Dida, Gattuso e compagnia bella a cifre fuori mercato? La scelta a livello finanziario è stata sbagliata e lì chi ha deciso le cifre di rinnovo è stato Galliani, non Berlusconi. Galliani fa sottoscrivere i contratti. Sia chiaro, non sto giustificando Berlusconi, è vero che Berlusconi non caccia più un euro. Il problema è che Galliani era al corrente della volontà del nano di ridurre i costi, eppure ha continuato a offrire contratti a cifre che non erano più idonee per il nuovo corso improntato all'austerity.

La scorsa estate, per porre rimedio agli errori commessi, siamo stati costretti a vendere i pezzi pregiati. 

Il Bayern spende il 57% del suo fatturato per i costi dei suoi giocatori, quindi potrebbe spendere molto di più. Noi l'83%, c'è qualcosa che non torna... questo è solo il dato a livello finanziario.
Se poi consideriamo il risultato sportivo di questa gestione (ciò che interessa al tifoso) il discorso è ancora più impietoso: 1 scudetto e una supercoppa a partire dal 2008.
Siamo la squadra col sesto fatturato al mondo, i soldi ci sono eccome. Però bisognerebbe capire che un progetto si deve basare necessariamente su qualche rischio. Che senso ha prendere Traorè (scarto del Nizza) quando puoi puntare su un giocatore della primavera (Cristante) che guadagnerebbe la metà della metà di Traorè?

Poi ci sono altre storie... Emerson, Oddo, Zambrotta, Oliveira e altri... spendendo cifre consistenti.

Capitolo mercato in uscita: qui è la vera incapacità dell'antennista che si palesa in tutto il suo splendore. A vendere Kakà, Sheva, Thiago Silva, Ibra alle cifre cui sono stati venduti son capaci tutti. Questo signore è stato però in grado di non incassare una lira da molti giocatori che qualche anno prima avevano mercato: Nesta, Dida, Seedorf, Gattuso, Pirlo, Ambrosini, Inzaghi. Per non parlare delle minusvalenze su Dinho e ora quella probabile di Robinho. 

Conclusione: è vero che la proprietà non caccia una lira, ma chi gestisce le risorse lo fa male sia a livello finanziario sia a livello di risultati sportivi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lollo, devi fare un'analisi approfondita della situazione. Non puoi solo limitarti al fatto che il nano non immetta più una lira nel Milan.
> I dati sono lì, a portata di tutti. Il nostro caro AD ha creato una situazione in cui l'83% del fatturato se ne va per il costo dei giocatori (tra cartellini e ingaggi). Se tu prendi in squadra Taiwo o Flamini è vero che non paghi il cartellino, ma l'ingaggio glielo devi pagare... parliamo di 2.5 mln di euro per Taiwo e 5.5 per Flamini (quando lo abbiamo preso dall'Arsenal). Quei soldi a bilancio sono un macigno: 5 per Taiwo e 11 per Flamini...
> Questo discorso vale per Flamini e Taiwo, presi come esempio, ma vale anche per molti altri elementi. Ci vogliamo forse dimenticare dei rinnovi fatti a Pirlo, Seedorf, Dida, Gattuso e compagnia bella a cifre fuori mercato? La scelta a livello finanziario è stata sbagliata e lì chi ha deciso le cifre di rinnovo è stato Galliani, non Berlusconi. Galliani fa sottoscrivere i contratti. Sia chiaro, non sto giustificando Berlusconi, è vero che Berlusconi non caccia più un euro. Il problema è che Galliani era al corrente della volontà del nano di ridurre i costi, eppure ha continuato a offrire contratti a cifre che non erano più idonee per il nuovo corso improntato all'austerity.
> 
> ...



Galliani per me è addirittura più colpevole di Berlusconi.


----------



## Mithos (10 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Far meno danni ?? ma aspetta un secondo ..sai benissimo il mio odio verso l'antennista e il nano... ma se ti do 50 euro per andare a far la spesa la fai bene ma se ti do 5 euro che fai ???
> 
> negli anni ...ed è inutile star qui a parlare sempre della stessa cosa ... negli anni l'antennista si è arrangiato.. come fa a comprare i giocatori se il budget è 0 !!!!!
> 
> ...



Negli anni l'antennista ha elargito contratti multimilionari ad autentici bidoni con tanto di tangenti ai procuratori!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Galliani per me è addirittura più colpevole di Berlusconi.



La colpa è in primis di Berlusconi visto che è lui che comanda, poi vabbè in questo paese la tendenza allo scaricabarile non è una novità, guardiamo i politici. Ah,già vero il Brescidente è un politico!!!


----------



## jaws (10 Luglio 2013)

Ho letto che Galliani ha sbagliato, perchè non ha incassato niente dalle cessioni di Nesta, Dida, Seedorf, Gattuso, Pirlo, Ambrosini, e Inzaghi.
Ok, quindi immagino che se li avesse venduti quando ancora erano in grado di fare la differenza come ha fatto con Shevchenko, Thiago Silva e Kaka voi sareste stati contenti.


----------



## Mithos (10 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Galliani ha sbagliato, perchè non ha incassato niente dalle cessioni di Nesta, Dida, Seedorf, Gattuso, Pirlo, Ambrosini, e Inzaghi.
> Ok, quindi immagino che se li avesse venduti quando ancora erano in grado di fare la differenza come ha fatto con Shevchenko, Thiago Silva e Kaka voi sareste stati contenti.



Di certo avremmo incassato soldi da uno come Pirlo, invece di vederlo andare a 0 via ai gobbi e lo avremmo potuto vendere all'estero.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Galliani ha sbagliato, perchè non ha incassato niente dalle cessioni di Nesta, Dida, Seedorf, Gattuso, Pirlo, Ambrosini, e Inzaghi.
> Ok, quindi immagino che se li avesse venduti quando ancora erano in grado di fare la differenza come ha fatto con Shevchenko, Thiago Silva e Kaka voi sareste stati contenti.


Se la dirigenza è a conoscenza che la proprietà non caccia più un euro, sì avrebbe dovuto venderli. Ed è stato un errore molto grave non farlo, gravissimo. Oggi, con un po' più di oculatezza, avremmo avuto i soldi per tentare un assalto a Eriksen, Ogbonna o altri elementi che ci sarebbero utilissimi. 

L'errore di Galliani è quello di offrire contratti che non sono più in linea con le nostre disponibilità. La nostra situazione dovrebbe prevedere di offrire contratti importanti solo ai giocatori davvero fondamentali, mentre agli altri (Nocerino, Boateng, ecc...) bisogna essere in linea con altre società meno blasonate. Riducendo i costi, hai più margini per fare mercato.


----------



## Mithos (10 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se la dirigenza è a conoscenza che la proprietà non caccia più un euro, sì avrebbe dovuto venderli. Ed è stato un errore molto grave non farlo, gravissimo. Oggi, con un po' più di oculatezza, avremmo avuto i soldi per tentare un assalto a Eriksen, Ogbonna o altri elementi che ci sarebbero utilissimi.
> 
> L'errore di Galliani è quello di offrire contratti che non sono più in linea con le nostre disponibilità. *La nostra situazione dovrebbe prevedere di offrire contratti importanti solo ai giocatori davvero fondamentali*, mentre agli altri (Nocerino, Boateng, ecc...) bisogna essere in linea con altre società meno blasonate. Riducendo i costi, hai più margini per fare mercato.



D'accordissimo, prevedi una fascia di giocatori realmente top all'interno della squadra. Gli altri con stipendi adeguati alle loro reali capacità e una "massiccia" iniezione di giocatori dalla Primavera. Una Primavera realmente efficiente e che crei campioni per il futuro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Luglio 2013)

galliani non è un santo,ha le sue colpe,anche pesanti...ma se la proprietà non ci mette i soldi lui fa quello che può,che poi anche per colpa sua magari ci troviamo con qalche soldo in meno grazie ad operazioni scellerate ok


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Quindi state dicendo che esistono dirigenti che sarebbero riusciti a vendere Robinho a un prezzo più alto?



non esiste alcun dirigente che riuscirebbe a vendere binho a prezzo piu alto visto che non c'è mercato per il brasiliano , l'errore è stato fatto a monte quando è stato preso un giocatore mai esploso in europa ( tra le altre cose era stato mandato in brasile) a quelle condizioni (18 mil + 4.5 mil netti di ingaggio) e guarda caso l'unico dirigente ad accollarsi binho a quelle condizioni chi è stato ? indovina un po ?


----------



## Mithos (10 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> galliani non è un santo,ha le sue colpe,anche pesanti...ma se la priorità non ci mette i soldi lui fa quello che può,che poi anche per colpa sua magari ci troviamo con qalche soldo in meno grazie ad operazioni scellerate ok



Non è qualche solo in meno, si parla di milioni eh.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non esiste alcun dirigente che riuscirebbe a vendere binho a prezzo piu alto visto che non c'è mercato per il brasiliano , *l'errore è stato fatto a monte quando è stato preso un giocatore mai esploso in europa ( tra le altre cose era stato mandato in brasile) a quelle condizioni (18 mil + 4.5 mil netti di ingaggio) e guarda caso l'unico dirigente ad accollarsi binho a quelle condizioni chi è stato* ? indovina un po ?


BINGO


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Non è qualche solo in meno, si parla di milioni eh.



se berlusca tornasse a mettere soldi come fa una roma o una juve per esempio gli errori di galliani sarebbero spiccioli,che poi senza quegli errori invece di avere 0 di buget avremmo 10 o 15 è un altro discorso ma la differenza è poca,e poi ne stiamo avendo la dimostrazione quest'anno che anche con il bilancio in sostanziale pareggio soldi non ne escono,quindi galliani ha colpe fino ad un certo punto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo, prevedi una fascia di giocatori realmente top all'interno della squadra. Gli altri con stipendi adeguati alle loro reali capacità e una "massiccia" iniezione di giocatori dalla Primavera. Una Primavera realmente efficiente e che crei campioni per il futuro.


E' l'unica cosa da fare. Se non hai la possibilità di puntare su giocatori di sicuro affidamento, inutile prendere giocatori semisconosciuti che hai visto una volta, meglio puntare su qualche priimavera talentuoso. L'altra teoria di Galliani era che se un giocatore ci faceva gol o giocava bene contro di noi andava preso... vogliamo ricordarci di Jesper Blonqvist? O quando prese Dugarry quando quello buono era Zidane? 

Ora l'altra perla che speriamo di evitarci è Civelli ad esempio.


----------



## Mithos (10 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> se berlusca tornasse a mettere soldi come fa una roma o una juve per esempio gli errori di galliani sarebbero spiccioli,che poi senza quegli errori invece di avere 0 di buget avremmo 10 o 15 è un altro discorso ma la differenza è poca,e poi ne stiamo avendo la dimostrazione quest'anno che anche con il bilancio in sostanziale pareggio soldi non ne escono,quindi galliani ha colpe fino ad un certo punto



La differenza non è poca. Perchè un Mexes che nella sua carriera è sempre stato un giocatore poco affidabile costa almeno 10 milioni annui e potrei continuare con Robinho etc.A Dida offrivamo la pensione d'oro per perdere scudetti. Qui la questione è che data la situazione in cui l'azionista non sgancia più un euro per avere un pò più di respiro devi essere creativo e vendere al momento giusto oltre che comprare. Non elargire tangenti ai procuratori per tenerteli buoni e avere uno scouting di livello mondiale, cosa che non abbiamo. Sembrano piccoli dettagli che, però tutti insieme fanno la differenza!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' l'unica cosa da fare. Se non hai la possibilità di puntare su giocatori di sicuro affidamento, inutile prendere giocatori semisconosciuti che hai visto una volta, meglio puntare su qualche priimavera talentuoso. L'altra teoria di Galliani era che se un giocatore ci faceva gol o giocava bene contro di noi andava preso... vogliamo ricordarci di Jesper Blonqvist? O quando prese Dugarry quando quello buono era Zidane?
> 
> Ora l'altra perla che speriamo di evitarci è Civelli ad esempio.



Sono perfettamente d'accordo, ma il miglior dirigente dell'universo campava fino allo scorso anno sui bei tempi che furono. Spero che qualcuno gli abbia dato una sveglia, altrimenti non se ne esce.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Secondo Alessandro Sugoni questa notte *non ci sono stati passi avanti per Robinho.*

Ag *Robinho*:" Se troveremo l'intesa per *Robinho-Santos* tornerò in Italia con un rappresentante del *Santos *per chiudere le pratiche del trasferimento,il mercato non chiude il 15 luglio ci hanno detto che la CBF l'ha allungato di altri 5 giorni".


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Luglio 2013)

Per me alla fine l'affare si farà,solo che quelli del Santos vogliono limare fino all'ultimo giorno disponibile.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Mamma mia che tortura co sti barboni.


----------



## 2515 (10 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;229071 ha scritto:


> Secondo Alessandro Sugoni questa notte *non ci sono stati passi avanti per Robinho.*
> 
> Ag *Robinho*:" Se troveremo l'intesa per *Robinho-Santos* tornerò in Italia con un rappresentante del *Santos *per chiudere le pratiche del trasferimento,il mercato non chiude il 15 luglio ci hanno detto che la CBF l'ha allungato di altri 5 giorni".



ma sta agente è ritardata? Il mercato interno chiude il 20! Quello dall'estero chiude sempre il 15!


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Far meno danni ?? ma aspetta un secondo ..sai benissimo il mio odio verso l'antennista e il nano... ma se ti do 50 euro per andare a far la spesa la fai bene ma se ti do 5 euro che fai ???



Dipende.Se la mamma è ricca e mi da 5 euro per fare la spesa è colpevole,ma se io ne spendo 4.5 alle macchinette ed il resto me lo tengo per la spesa,non sono da meno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> ma sta agente è ritardata? Il mercato interno chiude il 20! Quello dall'estero chiude sempre il 15!



prima era cosi, a quanto pare hanno spostato la data, giorni fa l'aveva detto pure sky quindi sarà vero.


----------



## bargnani83 (10 Luglio 2013)

comunque il milan nel vendere robinho non fa nessuna minus valenza a bilancio...


----------



## 2515 (10 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;229104 ha scritto:


> prima era cosi, a quanto pare hanno spostato la data, giorni fa l'aveva detto pure sky quindi sarà vero.



no ne hanno parlato anche stamattina a sky, hanno spostato la data solo del calciomercato interno, che prima finiva il 15 anch'esso, che chiuda il 20 è una speranza del santos e di altre squadre che hanno chiesto una proroga anche per il calciomercato estero, proroga che non è stata concessa, almeno adesso.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (10 Luglio 2013)

non è vero che il milan perde svendendo robinho. la plusvalenza la ottiene se ha ammortizzato il cartellino ad 4 milioni a stagione, cifra plausibile.


----------



## Frikez (10 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;229104 ha scritto:


> prima era cosi, a quanto pare hanno spostato la data, giorni fa l'aveva detto pure sky quindi sarà vero.



Occhio che c'è anche il discorso del transfer, non è così automatico come nei trasferimenti in Italia.


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> no ne hanno parlato anche stamattina a sky, hanno spostato la data solo del calciomercato interno, che prima finiva il 15 anch'esso, che chiuda il 20 è una speranza del santos e di altre squadre che hanno chiesto una proroga anche per il calciomercato estero, proroga che non è stata concessa, almeno adesso.



L'avvocato di Robinho ha detto che la proroga è stata concessa.
P.S.: questa trattativa mi ha già rotto, apprezzo la pazienza di Galliani, ma a questi straccioni brasiliani avremmo dovuto dare il bone già da tempo.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

*Dubbi sulla questione Milan-Santos per Binho, specie in Brasile. Infatti sono diverse le situazioni specificate nei vari quotidiani. Secondo "O Povo" le 2 società si sarebbero accordate per circa 7 mln; "Zero Hora" parla di una richiesta rossonera pari a 7.5 mln, col Santos che avrebbe richiesto un ulteriore sconto di 500 mila. Mentre Claudinei, tecnico ad interim del club paulista, parla di trattativa complicata, sia per le richieste del Milan che per quelle del calciatore.*


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Dubbi sulla questione Milan-Santos per Binho, specie in Brasile. Infatti sono diverse le situazioni specificate nei vari quotidiani. Secondo "O Povo" le 2 società si sarebbero accordate per circa 7 mln; "Zero Hora" parla di una richiesta rossonera pari a 7.5 mln, col Santos che avrebbe richiesto un ulteriore sconto di 500 mila. Mentre Claudinei, tecnico ad interim del club paulista, parla di trattativa complicata, sia per le richieste del Milan che per quelle del calciatore.*



Aggiungiamoci l'avvocato di Robinho che si dice pronta a partire in caso di accordo e la frittata è fatta . Comunque oggi dovrebbe esserci la riunione di un organo decisionale del Santos, spero che finalmente verremo a capo della storia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

A memoria non ricordo una trattativa cosi lunga per un giocatore cosi scarso.
Robinho a suo modo ha scritto la storia.


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Luglio 2013)

Proroga del 20 Luglio confermata. Prepare your livers!


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

O mamma mia, fino al 20 luglio.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2013)

5 giorni in più di melina... questi aspettano comunque l'ultimo secondo...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (10 Luglio 2013)

oramai è solo questione di giorni,il ritorno di binho al santos pare proprio cosa fatta


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Luglio 2013)

meno male che entro il 20 finisce tutto. 

questi qua del santos sarebbero capaci di tenere la trattativa in bilico fino al 2 settembre. 

una volta piazzato, speriamo almeno che si muova qualcosa, anche già solo il fatto di avere honda adesso e non a gennaio sarebbe tanto, ma ho idea che i nostri dirigenti sono così pezzenti che lo prenderanno solo gratis, dirottando i soldi di binho su altri giocatori.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

VA beh fra un po salta tutto, ma muoveteviiiiii


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

*Globoesporte: Il Santos cerca una sponsorizzazione per ammortizzare i costi dell'ingaggio di Robinho ritenuti ancora troppo elevati dal club.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Allenatore *Santos*:" *Da quanto so la trattitiva è complicata*, principalmente per le richieste di *Robinho *e del *Milan*".


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Oggi comunque c'è la riunione dei dirigenti del Santos, vediamo se si farà sto passo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Però anche noi ci mettiamo del nostro. Bloccare un intero mercato perchè non riusciamo a disfarci di Sbirulinho è inaudito.


----------



## Milo (10 Luglio 2013)

A me avrebbero anche rotto le scatole a sto punto me lo tengo, e che cavolo c'è un limite per tutto.


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;229276 ha scritto:


> Allenatore *Santos*:" *Da quanto so la trattitiva è complicata*, principalmente per le richieste di *Robinho *e del *Milan*".



Non perchè avete le pezze alle chiappe vero? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Però anche noi ci mettiamo del nostro. Bloccare un intero mercato perchè non riusciamo a disfarci di Sbirulinho è inaudito.



Lo sanno tutti, _se non si vende non si compra e il calciomercato si fa l'ultima settimana_ (cit.)


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani*:" Il mercato brasiliano chiude il 20 luglio,*Robinho *o va al *Santos *entro quella data altrimenti resta al *Milan, stiamo ancora negoziando con il Santos ma per il momento non ci sono novità importanti*".


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=799]SuperMilan[/MENTION] niente notizie da quella roba. Tanto non ne beccano mai mezza.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2013)

ma dopo che ha firmato per il Santos troviamo qualcuno che gli spari ad una gamba, vero? con una gamba sola il valore effettivo sarà intorno ai 5 milioni...


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Luglio 2013)

Non so chi ha modificato il mio messaggio, ma non mi pareva ci fossero notizie dal sito, le dichiarazioni di Claudinei e Neilton sono di Globoesporte mi pare, citavo solo il Live che è una cosa che mi fa sbellicare dalle risate ogni volta , comunque nessun problema, non citerò più nulla da lì


----------



## 2515 (10 Luglio 2013)

Galliani: "Robinho? Il mercato brasiliano chiude il 20 luglio. Se entro quella cifra si trova l'accordo Robinho parte, sennò resta. La trattativa comunque sta andando avanti."


----------



## Frikez (10 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;229319 ha scritto:


> *Galliani*:" Il mercato brasiliano chiude il 20 luglio,*Robinho *o va al *Santos *entro quella data altrimenti resta al *Milan, stiamo ancora negoziando con il Santos ma per il momento non ci sono novità importanti*".



Massì fino al 20 c'è tempo, Galliani vai a farti il weekend a Forte dei Marmi che tanto non c'è fretta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2013)

dai sta volta deve partire


----------



## Brain84 (10 Luglio 2013)

Andrà al Santos, ormai ne hanno parlato pure troppo perchè non accada


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2013)

Non ha più senso rimanga.


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Luglio 2013)

Comunque Galliani ha fatto intendere che il problema non è sulle cifre, ma sulla modalità di pagamento.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Questa psedo-trattativa me le ha letteralmente frantumate.


----------



## Stex (10 Luglio 2013)

ma han gia speso i soldi di neymar e anderson?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Questa psedo-trattativa me le ha letteralmente frantumate.



a te eh...menomale che non abito a Milano...


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> a te eh...menomale che non abito a Milano...



Neanche io.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Neanche io.



si ma io intendevo un altra cosa


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si ma io intendevo un altra cosa



Si, l'avevo capito.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si, l'avevo capito.



bene...per questo motivo è un peccato non essere li


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2013)

*Il vicepresidente del Santos Odilio Rodrigues ha dichiarato a '' Terra '' che dopo la riunione daranno una posizione ufficiale sull'affare Robinho*


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Il vicepresidente del Santos Odilio Rodrigues ha dichiarato a '' Terra '' che dopo la riunione daranno una posizione ufficiale sull'affare Robinho*



Secondo me è un brutto segno... Chiederanno sicuramente un ulteriore sconto, vorrano che li paghiamo per riprendersi Robinho.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me è un brutto segno... Chiederanno sicuramente un ulteriore sconto, vorrano che li paghiamo per riprendersi Robinho.



Si può fare, basta che vada


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si può fare, basta che vada



A parte gli scherzi, secondo me è un brutto segno davvero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Sti qui del Santos già li odio


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> A parte gli scherzi, secondo me è un brutto segno davvero.



Mah, può anche essere che il trasferimento sia quasi cosa fatta e che decidano di far partire l'emissario.


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mah, può anche essere che il trasferimento sia quasi cosa fatta e che decidano di far partire l'emissario.



Che dire? Speriamo.


----------



## Dexter (10 Luglio 2013)

hanno venduto Felipe Anderson,Neymar e Rafael...per un totale di una 60ina di milioni di euro e passa. Neymar guadagnava 7 milioni a stagione,Felipe anderson non saprei (suppongo poco,facciamo 300mila a stagione) e rafael 500mila a stagione. Quasi 8 milioni di euro di ingaggi risparmiati. Robinho ne chiederà 3.5/4 credo,e di cartellino costa 7-8. Adesso ditemi perchè stanno facendo i pezzenti. Non conoscono vergogna,fossi un tifoso del Santos sarei infuriato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

aaaa speriamo bene ho il "terrore" di sentir dire " Ci ritiriamo non possiamo prenderlo" cosi addio mercato


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;229428 ha scritto:


> aaaa speriamo bene ho il "terrore" di sentir dire " Ci ritiriamo non possiamo prenderlo" cosi addio mercato



Diranno sicuramente:"Abbiamo bisogno di un ulteriore sconto da parte del Milan e che il giocatore Robinho provi ad abbassarsi ulteriormente lo stipendio, il volume di denaro impiegato nella trattativa è ancora troppo."


----------



## bargnani83 (10 Luglio 2013)

c'è un limite a tutto.io a costo di tenere robinho un altro anno non concederei più nessun alibi al santos.o accetta le condizioni del milan o se ne vanno in quel posto buio e stretto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Diranno sicuramente:"Abbiamo bisogno di un ulteriore sconto da parte del Milan e che il giocatore Robinho provi ad abbassarsi ulteriormente lo stipendio, il volume di denaro impiegato nella trattativa è ancora troppo."



e sicuro ormai non fanno che dire cosi, il problema principale è che binho vuole solo andare li  altrimenti sarebbe già partito da un pezzo secondo me.





bargnani83 ha scritto:


> c'è un limite a tutto.io a costo di tenere robinho un altro anno non concederei più nessun alibi al santos.o accetta le condizioni del milan o se ne vanno in quel posto buio e stretto.



eh non hai tutti i torti, ma non ci conviene tenere un giocatore contro voglia e con lo stipendio che prende lui.


----------



## 2515 (10 Luglio 2013)

Di Marzio: *Ilicic vuole andare alla Fiorentina. Zamparini ha confermato questa intenzione. Quando il Milan avrà i soldi di Robinho potrà prendere Ljajic, che verrà sostituito poi da Ilicic.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> hanno venduto Felipe Anderson,Neymar e Rafael...per un totale di una 60ina di milioni di euro e passa. Neymar guadagnava 7 milioni a stagione,Felipe anderson non saprei (suppongo poco,facciamo 300mila a stagione) e rafael 500mila a stagione. Quasi 8 milioni di euro di ingaggi risparmiati. Robinho ne chiederà 3.5/4 credo,e di cartellino costa 7-8. Adesso ditemi perchè stanno facendo i pezzenti. Non conoscono vergogna,fossi un tifoso del Santos sarei infuriato.



.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Luglio 2013)

E' che non possiamo nemmeno permetterci di tirare la corda. Non ha più nulla da dare in campo e per la squadra, è solo un parassita dal pesante ingaggio che blocca il mercato


----------



## Frikez (10 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> hanno venduto Felipe Anderson,Neymar e Rafael...per un totale di una 60ina di milioni di euro e passa. Neymar guadagnava 7 milioni a stagione,Felipe anderson non saprei (suppongo poco,facciamo 300mila a stagione) e rafael 500mila a stagione. Quasi 8 milioni di euro di ingaggi risparmiati. Robinho ne chiederà 3.5/4 credo,e di cartellino costa 7-8. Adesso ditemi perchè stanno facendo i pezzenti. Non conoscono vergogna,fossi un tifoso del Santos sarei infuriato.



In Brasile in questo momento hanno altro a cui pensare, basta vedere cos'è successo durante la Confederations.
Poi i giocatori lì non sono di proprietà esclusiva delle società ma ci sono dei gruppi finanziari che detengono la maggioranza dei cartellini, il Santos poi non naviga in buone acque in questo periodo.


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> In Brasile in questo momento hanno altro a cui pensare, basta vedere cos'è successo durante la Confederations.
> Poi i giocatori lì non sono di proprietà esclusiva delle società ma ci sono dei gruppi finanziari che detengono la maggioranza dei cartellini, il Santos poi non naviga in buone acque in questo periodo.



Ma infatti cos'è cambiato nell'andare a fare spesa in Brasile negli ultimi 5 anni? Il semplice fatto che queste agenzie di investimento comprano percentuali più o meno alte dei cartellini di giocatori promettenti. Investendo denaro con la speranza di gudagnarci il giorno della loro cessione. 

Le società brasiliane quando piovono offerte per percentuali accettano di corsa, non vivono nella ricchezza, qualche mln di euro per loro condiziona le annate. 

Ad esempio dei 58 mln di Neymar il Santos ne ha presi una trentina.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Sono uscito in bici; torno, apro il forum sperando che Sbirulinho sia ufficialmente ceduto e invece leggo che forse l'affare salta. Ora mi sparo nelle pelotas.


----------



## 2515 (10 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sono uscito in bici; torno, apro il forum sperando che Sbirulinho sia ufficialmente ceduto e invece leggo che forse l'affare salta. Ora mi sparo nelle pelotas.



Dì la verità, porti sfiga.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Dì la verità, porti sfiga.



Veramente le dichiarazioni del Presidente del Santos sono state dette in mia assenza


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Il vicepresidente del Santos Odilio Rodrigues ha dichiarato a '' Terra '' che dopo la riunione daranno una posizione ufficiale sull'affare Robinho*



E' incredibile. Sembra stiano per prendere Messi...


----------



## Frikez (10 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti cos'è cambiato nell'andare a fare spesa in Brasile negli ultimi 5 anni? Il semplice fatto che queste agenzie di investimento comprano percentuali più o meno alte dei cartellini di giocatori promettenti. Investendo denaro con la speranza di gudagnarci il giorno della loro cessione.
> 
> Le società brasiliane quando piovono offerte per percentuali accettano di corsa, non vivono nella ricchezza, qualche mln di euro per loro condiziona le annate.
> 
> Ad esempio dei 58 mln di Neymar il Santos ne ha presi una trentina.



Esattamente ed è il motivo per cui non volevano cedere Felipe Anderson per soli 8,5 milioni, sapendo che tra uno o due anni il costo del cartellino si sarebbe triplicato. 
Comunque per Neymar se va bene ne hanno visti 10 di quei 30 milioni che spettano al Santos, perché il Barcellona avrà sicuramente dilazionato il pagamento in più trance, stessa cosa la Lazio con Anderson.


----------



## 2515 (10 Luglio 2013)

Di Marzio: Il Santos secondo le ultime indiscrezioni dovrebbe annunciare il ritiro dall'affare per robinho entro un'ora, troppo costoso, in questo caso robinho prolungherebbe di un anno il contratto. La permanenza di robinho esclude ljajic.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (10 Luglio 2013)

Secondo di Marzio è saltato tutto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Luglio 2013)

Che barboni.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Luglio 2013)

Te pareva....

Da mandare un anno in tribuna


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Te pareva....
> 
> Da mandare un anno in tribuna



Non è mica colpa sua se il Santos non vuole spendere un euro.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (10 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Te pareva....
> 
> Da mandare un anno in tribuna



Di Marzio ha parlato addirittura di un possibile rinnovo...


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Madooooooooooooooò.......


----------



## Tobi (10 Luglio 2013)

No dai non ci credo


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non è mica colpa sua se il Santos non vuole spendere un euro.


Ha un ingaggio di 4 o 4,5 di quanto se lo sarà ridotto? Di 100 mila euro? Maddai ovvio che finche ha un ingaggio del genere non lo prendono.

Dannato lui e dannato Galliani che da questi ingaggi folli.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Non ci credo, ditemi che non è vero!


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Luglio 2013)

L'avevo detto che non ci saremmo liberati di questo aborto.
Maledetto il giorno che l'hanno preso.


----------



## 2515 (10 Luglio 2013)

ma una contestazione a Milanello da tirargli dietro di tutto e dirgli di levarsi dalle balls no???


----------



## Frikez (10 Luglio 2013)

Cvd, eh ma gli manca il mare ROTFL


----------



## 2515 (10 Luglio 2013)

Prima ci sfuma Tevez e poi Ljajic!! CANCRO!!!! Persino Pato ci ha permesso di prendere Balotelli!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Questo è un altro scotto che paghiamo per l'incompetenza di Galliani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2013)

Continuo a pensare che la colpa sia del giocatore, non vuole abbassarsi lo stipendio.

Preferisce fare tribuna qui.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

*Conferma dal sito di Di Marzio: Il Santos si è ritirato dalla trattativa.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2013)

Tutto come previsto. Lo sapevamo in anticipo che sarebbe finita così. Robinho e Boateng restano e Honda arriva a gennaio, mercato chiuso.


----------



## Frikez (10 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ha un ingaggio di 4 o 4,5 di quanto se lo sarà ridotto? Di 100 mila euro? Maddai ovvio che finche ha un ingaggio del genere non lo prendono.
> 
> Dannato lui e dannato Galliani che da questi ingaggi folli.



Galliani? Mica è colpa sua se il nano non gli dà i soldi.
Oh wait 

Occhio che ora spalmerà sicuramente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

ecco lo sapevo me lo sentivo.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Conferma dal sito di Di Marzio: Il Santos si è ritirato dalla trattativa.*



Direi che siamo a posto cosi. Non arriva nessuno se no parte nessuno, mercato chiuso.


----------

